# Next Konoha's Yellow Flash



## Pervert Hermit (Jan 30, 2007)

This is my new fan fic.

Please let me know how you like it.  If I get good response, I will continue this story.

Title:  Next Konoha's Yellow Flash

Author:  Pervert Hermit

Genre:  Naruto's training


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 1_ 




Naruto was standing on top of “Hokage” monument, looking over the village of Konoha.

He was reminiscing about what he had learned. And what events had occurred during his life and what he wanted to do from here on.

Naruto had returned to Konoha after battle with Kakuzu.  

Naruto had defeated Kakuzu with jutsu he had created with guidance from Kakashi.  He also was thinking about what Kakashi had told him.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

“Naruto, I’m proud of what you had accomplished.  You have surpassed what my self & 4th Hokage could not complete.”  “I’m proud of you, 4th Hokage would be proud of you, your father would be proud of you.”

“My father?  What do you mean Kakashi sensei?”

“Naruto, since you and I are alone, I will tell you about your past.”  “There are only few people that know about your family, 3rd Hokage, Jaraiya, 5th Hokage, & my self.”  “You are son of 4th Hokage”

“I’m son of 4th?”  “How come nobody told me about this before?”

“Because, he didn’t want his enemies to take revenge on you.”  “You see, when Kyuubi attacked Konoha, you were born.  Your mother did not survive the birth.”  “And your father, being the Hokage, he had the duties to save the village.”  “However, Kyuubi was too strong for him, and only way he could defeat him was to use the forbidden jutsu, summoning a death god.”  “Before he sacrificed him self, he asked 3rd Hokage, Jaraiya & my self to watch over his son and to make sure his true identity were kept secret.”  “He also wanted to make sure that the sealing jutsu had capability of helping you instead of just being locked inside you.”

“Why are you telling me this now?  Why couldn’t you have told me this when you first met me?”

“When you had first created the Futon Rasengan and when you smashed it against my Rasengan, I felt that you were ready to handle the truth.”  “You had grown up since I first met you.”

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Naruto stood still looking over Konoha, knowing that he is the son of 4th Hokage.  He began to understand why he wanted to become a Hokage himself.  He wanted to follow his dad’s footstep.

Naruto thought of his new jutsu, finally completing what his dad had started.  He wanted to learn more of jutsus that his dad knew, he wanted to become next “Konoha’s Yellow Flash”.  

..... to be continued......


----------



## N1nj45tyl3 (Jan 31, 2007)

>.> and continue....


----------



## jere7782 (Jan 31, 2007)

sounds interesting plz continue


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Pervert Hermit:  Please continue this story, I completely agree with the others here, it sounds really interesting.  Hope to read more.

NinjaStirke77


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 31, 2007)

Well wwell not to bad.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 31, 2007)

I like it.  I would like you to contiune, please.


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for all the inputs.  I will post Chapter 2 tonight.


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Jan 31, 2007)

Here is Chapter 2

*Spoiler*: _chapter 2_ 



Chapter 2

Naruto went to search for Jaraiya.  As usual, he was at hot spring, peeking at a woman’s hot tub.

“Always sneaking into women’s bath, huh?”

“Oh, Naruto, didn’t hear you coming, these girl are getting prettier and prettier?  I’m always in need for new materials for my new book.  Want to research with me?”

“No you pervert.  I came here to ask you some questions”

“Naruto, there are plenty of times for questions later, right now, lets do some more researching.”

“Hermi Pervi, I want to ask about 4th Hokage, my dad.”

Suddenly Jaraiya stopped and looked at Naruto.

“So you know about 4th Hokage, huh?”  “Did Kakashi tell you?”

“Yes he did”

“What was his reasoning?”

“I completed Rasengan.”

“You mean you were able to add your nature affinity?”  “Show me.”

“If I show you, will you tell me about 4th Hokage?”

“Yes I will.”  “Lets go someplace where there are more space.”


Jaraiya stood on top of the cliff with Naruto.

Naruto created 2 Kage Bushins, 1 KB adding Wind affinity & other spinning Chakra to form Rasengan.  Finally, Naruto were holding Futon Rasengan in front of Jaraiya.

“Excellent Naruto.  I do admit that you did complete the Rasengan, however, you may not get too much of prep time during the battle.  You need to figure out way to complete the Futon Rasengan faster”  “Anyway, what questions do you have about 4th Hokage, I mean your dad?” 

“First, I want to know what he was like, why he sealed Kyuubi inside me and if you know anything about his famous jutsu.”

“You don’t beat around the bush, do you?”  “Those are pretty tough questions.  I will try my best to answer your questions.”
“First, your dad was great shinobi.  It was decision between your dad & Orochimaru for 4th Hokage title.”  “But Orochimaru’s obsessions for power were not in agreement with 3rd Hokage & the advisors.  Therefore your dad was chosen as 4th Hokage.”

“As for sealing Kyuubi inside you, it was the most difficult decision he had to make.”  “He tried to fight Kyuubi alone, but Kyuubi were too strong for him.  After the first battle with Kyuubi, he read upon secret jutsu.”  “After he had told me about the secret jutsu, I told him it was crazy idea and he had too much to lose.  I tried to talk him out of it.  I told him that he had to take care of you & your mother.”  “When your mother didn’t survive after giving birth to you, he wanted to go through with the secret jutsu.”  “He gathered me, 3rd Hokage & Kakashi and explained his plan.  How he didn’t want his child to be known as son of 4th Hokage and that Kakashi would train him after he graduate from the academy.”  “He also told us that he learned there were two paths to this secret jutsu.  He could take Kyuubi with him to death god or seal Kyuubi inside a child and only him self would goto death god.  He wanted to seal Kyuubi inside his child and wanted his trusted people to take care of him and make sure that the village saw the child as hero.”  “Are you OK Naruto?”

“Yes sensei, there were something that went into my eyes…. Please continue.”

“As for his famous jutsu, he was called ‘Konoha’s Yellow Flash’”  “I still don’t know how exactly he created that jutsu, but he was able to transport himself to wherever the location of his special kunai were thrown to.”  “He won a many battles during the Ninja war using that technique.”  

“Do you have the kunai he used?”

“I do, here, take a look at it your self”  “Of course, he won’t be able to appear.  It’s same as regular kunai now.”

“Pervi Hermi, thank you answering my question.”

“Naruto, what are planning to do now?”

“Just like you said, I need to be able to create Futon Rasengan much much faster.”


----------



## Captin Hitsugaya (Feb 1, 2007)

whens the next chater lol lovin the chapter cnt w8 4 the nxt update


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 1, 2007)

Ahh Good Job


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Feb 1, 2007)

I will do another update tonight.

Thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## jere7782 (Feb 1, 2007)

cool@@@@@!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Feb 1, 2007)

these are good + rep!


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Feb 1, 2007)

Here is Chapter 3


*Spoiler*: _chapter 3_ 




Chapter 3

Naruto had just gone through entire day of training, trying to make his new jutsu faster.

He had formed over 1,000 Kage Bushins so that he could train faster.  However, while his Kage Bushins were training, he had sent one of the KBs to library.  

After all of his training, he came to this conclusion.  He could form his new jutsu from the distance, and if he had speed, he would be able to close the distance between himself and the target.  It wasn’t any normal speed he was looking for; he wanted to learn his dad’s jutsu that made him “Konoha’s Yellow Flash”

Nextday he formed his usual KB and let them practice creating Futon Rasengan faster, and he went off to visit Kakashi.

Naruto walked around Konoha and ran into Gai sensei.  He was in the middle of challenging Kakashi sensei to another dual.  

“Kakashi, my No. 1 rival, you have beaten me one more than I have beaten you.  We will dual today to make our record even.  Tell me, what is your dual?”

“Gai, do we must go through this every day?”

“Yes Kakashi, you are my no. 1 rival and I must find out who is superior, me or you.”

“OK Gai, let’s get this over with quickly.”  “Dual is who ever walk toward the Hokage Monument and get back here first, wins.”  “Ready, Set, Go.”

Gai started to running toward to Hokage monument and Kakash took step toward and turned around and came to the spot he was before and was greeted by Naruto.

“Oh, Naruto, I didn’t see you there”

“Kakashi sensei, you’re always tricky with your words.”

“I did say walk toward the Hokage Monument and come back to same spot, never said you had to run to Hokage Monument.”  “But I’m sure you didn’t come here to talk to me about that, did you?”

“You’re right sensei; I came here to talk to you about something else.”

“You want to know more about your dad’s famous jutsu.”

“Yeah, I figured that if I learn that jutsu, I could form Futon Rasengan and instantly transfer my body and strike with Futon Rasengan.”

“Naruto, you thought of this ideal all by your self?  You’re beginning to use your head.”

“I’ll take that as compliment, but its all thanks to what you had told me.  If you hadn’t told me that 4th was my father, I would never think about trying to learn his jutsu.”  

“Naruto, although you have added your wind chakra into Rasengan, it’s still a close range jutsu, a very powerful close range jutsu.” “Are you still having your Kage Bushins practicing your new jutsu?”

“Yes sensei, I have about 100 of them are practicing.  Why you ask?”

“No reason, just let them practice.”  “Naruto, although 4th was my sensei, I wasn’t able to learn his secret.  However, I will help you create your own version of that jutsu.”

“Really?  Thank you sensei.”

“I want you to go visit 5th Hokage, Tsunade and ask her about precision chakra control, that will help you in a long run.”

Meanwhile, Gai returns, and was furious how Kakashi had beaten him.

Kakashi explained to him and Gai stormed off.  “Kakashi, you and your tricky word, I will get you tomorrow.”

Nartuo thanked Kakashi and went off to Hokage mansion to see Tsunade.


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Feb 1, 2007)

nice lol Kakashi is smarter than Gai in the longrun...


----------



## jere7782 (Feb 1, 2007)

good stuff


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 2, 2007)

This is very good! Keep it going man


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Feb 2, 2007)

Pervert Hermit:  Great updates, very cool the way Jiraiya told Naruto the whole story about his father and how he put the demon inside of him.  I also really like that Kakashi is going to help Naruto create his own form of Rasengan.  Can't wait for more.

NinjaStrike77


----------



## ~*~Uzumaki Naruto~*~ (Feb 2, 2007)

nice fanfic

when is the next chapter up?


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Feb 2, 2007)

NinjaStrike77 said:


> Pervert Hermit:  Great updates, very cool the way Jiraiya told Naruto the whole story about his father and how he put the demon inside of him.  I also really like that Kakashi is going to help Naruto create his own form of Rasengan.  Can't wait for more.
> 
> NinjaStrike77



Kakashi isn't going to help Naruto create his own form of Rasengan, he's going to help Naruto create his own version of Hiraishin.  

However, Kakashi will help Naruto with his Futon Rasengan as well.  

Just wait and see.....

Next chapter should be posted tonight.


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Feb 2, 2007)

Here is chapter 4


*Spoiler*: _chapter 4_ 




Chapter 4

“Hey Granny Tsunade, are you here?”

Naruto opened the door to Hokage’s office and asked.

“Naruto, how many time do I have to tell you, don’t call me granny”

Suddenly Naruto realized that he needed to be serious.  “Sorry Fifth.”

“So Naruto, what bring you to my office?  I don’t have any missions lined up for team seven.”

“No fifth, I didn’t come here to ask you for missions.  I came here to ask you few questions.”

“Oh really?  What are your questions?”

“I want you to tell me about my mother.”
“Your mother?”

Tsunade looked at him and realized that Naruto was asking about 4th Hokage’s wife, Naruto’s birth mother.

“Fifth, you don’t have to lie to me anymore, Kakashi sensei told me that I am a son of 4th Hokage.”  “I just want to know about my mother, what was she like?”

“Well, she was beautiful, she loved your father.  When your dad was deciding whether he should take the title of Hokage or not, she told him that she would love him either way.  That sort of convinced your dad to take the title of Hokage.”  “It was really akward day for your father, so happy to see the birth of his son, so sad with loss of his wife and so concerned for village of Konoha from attack of Kyuubi.” 

“By the way, why did Kakashi decided to tell you about your past?”

“You mean he didn’t tell you?”

“No he didn’t.  He normally included these in the mission report.”

“I completed the Rasengan.”

“I see, that explains it.”

“Kakashi sensei told me that I should come see you and ask you about precision chakra control.  Can you help me with that?”

“Precision chakra control?  You mean he want me to teach you a medic ninja skills?  What does he have in mind?”

“I told Kakashi sensei that I want to learn 4th Hokage’s jutsu.  He told me he couldn’t help me how he did it, but he would help me creat my own style.”

“You mean Hiraishin no jutsu.  Yes he was unique with creating that jutsu and Kakashi is correct, only he knows how to do that jutsu.  Not even his sensei, Jaraiya, know secret to that technique.”

“How would precision chakra control help me with creating my own version like that?”

“Naruto, think about what you’re trying to do, you’re trying to create your Futon Rasengan and trying to perform Hiraishin at same time.  Even though you have large chakra capacity, you would need to learn to give out perfect amount of chakra so that you can maintain your Futon Rasengan and perform Hiraishin.  Otherwise, you’ll be too weak to maintain your Futon Rasengan.”

“Now I’m beginning to understand what Kakashi sensei is trying to teach me.”  “So Fifth, would you be able to help me?”

“Naruto, I’m a very busy person, but I do have a person that could teach you precision chakra control.”

“Who is it?”

“You know her pretty well, your friend Sakura.”

“Sakura?”

“Naruto, while you’ve been training under Jaraiya, she’s been under my training.  Once she teaches you all the basic of medic ninja skills, I can take over the training skills.”  “Come back here tomorrow morning and I’ll have Sakura start your training.”

“OK Fifth.”

“Naruto, one more thing.  About you being a son of 4th Hokage, if you don’t mind, keep this information on the low.”

“Sure thing Granny.  Thank you.”


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 2, 2007)

Pervert Hermit said:


> Here is chapter 4
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _chapter 4_
> ...




Noice chapter! I'm liking the fan fic man, it's got potentail but make sure u include a lot of details


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Feb 2, 2007)

it is good.


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Feb 2, 2007)

Sakumo said:


> Noice chapter! I'm liking the fan fic man, it's got potentail but make sure u include a lot of details




to hear that from you is a compliment Sakumo.  I'm currently searching jutsu's name so that I can include more details.


----------



## Robman_13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Very Nice, I'm Looking Forward to the next chapter.


----------



## ~*~Uzumaki Naruto~*~ (Feb 3, 2007)

nice fanfic
I hope you post the next chapter soon


----------



## InoSakuShine (Feb 3, 2007)

Just read some chapters, and, good job!


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Feb 3, 2007)

Here is Chapter 5


*Spoiler*: _chapter 5_ 




Chapter 5

Next morning, Naruto continued his normal training method.  Except he only formed 50 Kage Bushins and let them continue their normal practicing forming Futon Rasengan.

Afterward, he went off to Hokage mansion.

He saw Sakura waiting for him.

“Naruto, you’re late.  I think Kakashi sensei is starting to wear off on you.”

“Sorry Sakura, I had to start my training before I came here.”

“But this is your training Naruto.”

“No, I mean, I had to have my Kage Bushins practicing forming Futon Rasengan faster.”

“And you think you will have enough chakra to do medical jutsu training?”

“Sure Sakura, just show me what I need to do.”

Just when they were about to start training, Kakashi walked upto them.

“Sakura, I see that you’re teaching Naruto a medical jutsu.”

“Yes sensei, Fifth told me that I need to teach Naruto a basic medical jutsu.”

“Kakashi sensei,  you told me to go see Fifth and she told me that Sakura could teach me the basic skills.”

“Naruto, don’t forget what I taught you before, two people learning is lot faster than one person.”

“Oh yeah, I almost forgot.”

Suddenly Naruto created 10 more Kage Bushins.

“Naruto, make sure you don’t over do it.  I don’t think Sakura has patient to wait until you wake up if you pass out.”

Afterward, Kakashi walked away, continuing to read his book.

“Naruto, if you make me waste my time, I swear I will knock you out myself.”

“OK Sakura, I promise I won’t pass out.  Can we get it started?”

With that, Sakura brought out an old flower.  

“Sakura, you didn’t have to bring me any flower.  But if you did, at least you could have brought a fresh flower.”

“No you idiot, this is part of your training.  We’re going to bring this flower back to life.”

Sakura laid the flower on the ground.  She placed her hands over the flower and performed Shosen Jutsu.  Flower started to regain its life.

“Naruto, it’s your turn.  Just concentrate and see if you can do it.  I’ll be back in about an hour to check up on you.”

Sakura walked away.

As soon as Sakura was out of the sight, Naruto instructed his bushins to continue their training.  And he started to walk toward the library.  He wanted to read about something he had on his mind.

As he sat at the library, reading many scrolls.  He started to remember back to Chunnin exam.  When they had gathered heaven & earth scrolls, they opened both and Iruka sensei appeared.  As he started to read upon the scrolls, he suddenly became unconscious and passed out.


----------



## N1nj45tyl3 (Feb 4, 2007)

<.< I like the story, my only problem is that it needs more descriptiveness I.e:





> ?Naruto, if you make me waste my time, I swear I will knock you out myself.?
> 
> ?OK Sakura, I promise I won?t pass out. Can we get it started??
> 
> ...



Could be fleshed out a little bit more with:


> ?Naruto, if you make me waste my time," Sakura raised her fist up near her face in anger. Naruto could see the veins in her forhead begin to bulge. "I swear I'll knock you out myself.?
> 
> ?OK Sakura, I promise I won?t pass out." Naruto waved his hands in defense. "Can we get it started??
> 
> ...



>.> just a suggestion. that's all.


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Feb 4, 2007)

Nice fic, and fast updates aswell ^^


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Feb 4, 2007)

N1nj45tyl3 said:


> <.< I like the story, my only problem is that it needs more descriptiveness I.e:
> 
> Could be fleshed out a little bit more with:
> 
> ...



Thanks for your input.


----------



## jere7782 (Feb 5, 2007)

good stuff so far. cant wait to see more!!


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Feb 5, 2007)

Sorry I didn't get to post new chapter last night.  I was too busy with watching my beloved Chicago Bears lose to Indianapolis Colt.   

I will post new chapter tonight.  And if I have enough time tonight, I might post 2 new chapters.

Be patient with me.....  I'm adding more details to my story and it's taking longer to type.


----------



## Captin Hitsugaya (Feb 5, 2007)

loving your ff dont rush quality not quanity but cant wait lol


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Feb 5, 2007)

For those people that want me to include more details, you'll be happy to know that I'm currently editing previous chapter to include more details.

When I'm done updating, I'll let you know.


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Feb 5, 2007)

Here is Chapter 6


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 6_ 




Chapter 6

“Wake up you IDIOT!”  Sakura gave good smack on Naruto’s head.

Naruto woke up to painful punch to his head and realized that Sakura was the one who hit him.

“What did I do Sakura?”  Naruto asked wondering why he got hit.

“What did you do?  I leave you for an hour, comeback to check up on you and I don’t find you.  So I start looking for you and find you in the library sleeping?”  Sakura was upset, and Naruto noticed this.  So he tried to explain to Sakura to save his life.

“Sakura, I wasn’t sleeping, I passed out.  I had my Kage Bushins work on the Shosen Jutsu and while they were practicing  I decided to come here and read up on something that was in my head, I guess I over used my Bushins.  I’m sorry.”

Sakura actually believe what Naruto was telling her and asked: “Naruto, how many Kage Bushins did you make today?”

“Let’s see, I had about 50 practicing Futon Rasengan and I had about 10 working on Shosen, so about 60.”  As Naruto trying to count all of his Bushins on his fingers & in his head.

“You had 50 more of you practicing other jutsu somewhere else?”  Sakura was surprised.

“Yeah, I do that everyday for me to learn faster.”  Naruto told Sakura stating that it wasn’t a big deal.

“Naruto, you don’t realize how much chakra Shosen Jutsu uses, do you?  When I first started to learn this jutsu, I would only last for few hours before I needed to rest.  I know you have large chakra reserve, but with all these Bushins practicing, it just used all of your chakra fast.”  Sakura explained to Naruto.

“Really?  I guess I underestimated Shosen Jutsu, huh.”  Naruto said feeling little guilty.

“Anyway, tell me what you were reading about Naruto.”  Sakura decided to let Naruto off the hook.

“I was thinking about back to our Chunnin Exam.  When we opened our Heaven & Earth scroll, Iruka sensei appeared.  I’m trying to figure out the jutsu behind that.”  Naruto said with question on his mind.

“I believe it was summoning type jutsu, wasn’t it?”  Sakura tried to think to her best knowledge.

“I know, I’m trying to figure out how it’s capability, how to summon human body to certain location without opening a scroll.”  Naruto sounded little frustrating.

“Naruto, why do you want to learn this jutsu?”  Sakura asked curious of Naruto’s training.

“Sakura, my Futon Rasengan is very powerful jutsu, but it’s only affective in a zero point distance.  That’s its weakness and I want to be able to teleport my body to the opponent and hit them with my jutsu.”  Naruto explained his Futon Rasengan’s pro & cons

“Naruto, I would love to help you out in your search, but I was instructed to teach you Shosen jutsu.  Now that today’s training is over, we’ll meet at the same spot tomorrow.”  “And don’t be late, OK?”  Sakura said firmly to Naruto, but gave him a smile to let him know that she’ll help him with his training.

“OK Sakura, I will see you tomorrow morning.”  Naruto was happy that Sakura was helping him.

As Naruto started walking toward his place, he stopped at his favorite Ramen stand, Ichiraku Ramen Stand.  Ordered his usual and reflected on what he needed to do.

He needed to increase the speed of creating his jutsu.  And he needed to make his jutsu more than just a close range jutsu.  He needed to figure out how to accomplish both tasks.

Next morning, Naruto woke up early.  He wanted to see what his bushins had accomplished from yesterday’s training.  He decided to test out Futon Rasengan.  He was surprised with time it took him to form the Futon Rasengan.  But it still took some time to create the jutsu.  It wasn’t as fast as he wanted.

Normally, he would have let his Bushins continue practice Futon Rasengan, but he didn’t want to upset Sakura.  So he decided that today he’ll concentrate all of his Kage Bushins on Shosen jutsu training.

Naruto arrived at the training spot right on time and saw Sakura waiting there.

“Glad you could be on time Naruto.”  Sakura said to Naruto with a smile.

“I wouldn’t want to disappoint you with your training Sakura…sensei.”  Naruto joked with Sakura.

“It’s about time you showed me proper respect.  Now let’s see what you learned yesterday.”  Sakura joked back to Naruto.

Naruto looked at the withering flower and placed his hands over the flower.  He started to perform Shosen jutsu.  After trying to revive the flower for an hour, flower started to look little bit fresher than what it was before.  Sakura looking at this and realized that what Naruto had learned yesterday, it took her over a week to accomplish.  She began to realize how effective a Kage Bushins really was.

“OK Naruto, create your Kage Bushins and let them practice Shosen jutsu.  You and I are going to see someone.”  Sakura told Naruto, understanding that Naruto’s Kage Bushins could work on practicing Shosen jutsu and Naruto & herself could go do other tasks.

“OK.  Kage Bushin no Jutsu.”  Suddenly there was about 20 Kage Bushins appeared.

“So Sakura, who are we going to see?”  Naruto asked with puzzled look on his face.

“When you had mentioned to me about what happened at our Chunnin exam yesterday, I figure someone that was in charge of Chunnin exam would be able to help you with your question.”

“OK, so who are we going to see?”  Naruto was still confused.

“Your friend, Shikamaru dummy.”

“Oh yeah, I forgot that he conducted Chunnin exam before.  Good idea Sakura.”  Naruto couldn’t believe he didn’t think of that.

They walked together to find Shikamaru.


----------



## Master Shake (Feb 5, 2007)

yeah sounds good to me. he needs to know and from there grow more


----------



## ~*~Uzumaki Naruto~*~ (Feb 6, 2007)

nice update
I hope you post the next chapter soon


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Feb 6, 2007)

Here is Chapter 7


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 7_ 




Chapter 7

Shikamaru stood in front of memorial stone, paying respect to his sensei and all other ninjas were killed during the battle.

This had become his daily routine.  Come by the stone, light up a cigarette and have conversation with Asuma on what he has learned.

Suddenly Shikamaru heard someone calling his name.  He looked up and saw Naruto & Sakura walking upto them.

“Hey you two, what brings you to here?”

“We came here looking for you.  Naruto has some question for you.”  Sakura looked at Naruto.

“OK, what is it you want to ask Naruto?”  Shikamaru were puzzled, thinking what question Naruto could ask him about.

“Hey Shikamaru, remember when you were taking Chunnin exam?”  Naruto asked.

“Yeah, it’s been a while since our chunnin exam, but I remember.”  Shikamaru answered with puzzle look on his face.

“During the second exam, we had to gather Heaven & Earth scroll.  When you opened both scroll at the tower, who appeared?”  Naruto has certainty look on his face.

“Well, Asuma sensei appeared.  He explained to us what the writing on the wall meant and told us that we passed the second test and we should go inside.”  After remembering Asusa sensei, Shikamaru’s eyes became little watery.

“I’m sorry that you had to remember that Shikamaru, but since you’ve gone through conducting a Chunnin exam, I want to know the secret behind those scrolls.”

After hearing this, Shikamaru realized that he never questioned about those scrolls before him self.  “Secrets to Heaven & Earth scrolls?  I never thought about it until now.  Even though I conducted a Chunnin exam before.”  Suddenly, Shikamaru had an idea.  “Naruto, meet me here tomorrow.”  Afterward, Shikamaru left without saying good bye.

“Wow, he must had some idea.”  Naruto stated as he watched Shikamaru disappear.

Sakura, noticing this, suggested that go back to training.  Naruto agreed with Sakura and started walking back to where Kage Bushins were training.

As they were walking back to training site, Kakashi sensei appeared in front of them.

“Hey you two, I’ve been looking for you.”

“What is it Kakashi sensei?”  Naruto asked.

“I ran into Shikamaru and he told me that I could find you two over here.”

“So what’s so urgent Kakashi sensei?”  Sakura asked him eagerly.

“We have our missions.  We are leaving tomorrow morning.”  Kakashi stated trying to be calm as possible.

“But sensei, I’m in the middle of training.”  Naruto complained, wanting to finish his training before the next mission.

“I understand that you want to finish your training Naruto, but we received the new information regarding Akatsuki.  It seems that Akatsuki member, Deidara, that you and I fought together, didn’t die as we thought before.  We are to go find their about location and seek out Akatsuki’s plan for gathering all of the tailed beasts and any other information we could gather.”

“You mean that guy who was obsessed with clay bird is still causing trouble?  I guess I can pause my training and take care of that guy.”  Naruto said it with anger in his voice and eager to finish the task that he and Kakashi started. 

“Kakashi sensei, all of the Akatsuki members that we fought, always traveled in pairs, does Deidara have new partner?”  Sakura said as she remembered her fight with Sasori and how she defeated Sasori with help from Chiro of Sand village.

“That’s what we’re trying to find out.  To give us with helping hand, Jairaiya sensei will be joining us.  Meet us at the gate tomorrow morning.”  Afterward, Kakashi disappeared.

Naruto & Sakura agreed to end today’s training and get ready for tomorrow’s mission.


----------



## arashi1720 (Feb 6, 2007)

I like this story.


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Feb 7, 2007)

Pervert Hermit:  Great updates, what has Shikamaru thought of to help Naruto?  I hope that Naruto doesn't overdo it again.  How is a medical jutsu going to help Naruto with the new jutsu?  Looking foward to more.

NinjaStrike77


----------



## jere7782 (Feb 7, 2007)

good stuff, cant wait to see what happens next


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 7, 2007)

awesome couple of chapters!  I keep forgetting to look to see if you updated yet, but it's getting good


----------



## ~*~Uzumaki Naruto~*~ (Feb 7, 2007)

very good update


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Feb 7, 2007)

NinjaStrike77 said:


> Pervert Hermit:  Great updates, what has Shikamaru thought of to help Naruto?  I hope that Naruto doesn't overdo it again.  How is a medical jutsu going to help Naruto with the new jutsu?  Looking foward to more.
> 
> NinjaStrike77



You'll see in next couple chapters for reasoning behind medical jutsu.


----------



## Hadou Kaen (Feb 7, 2007)

Very nice fanfic Pervert Hemit. i cant wait for the next chapter.


----------



## kithicdame (Feb 7, 2007)

well done...i like this fic... but it would be nice if you post this in fan fiction.net site... coz whenever i check up here whether you updated or not i have to scroll down and look for ur updates...


----------



## Hadou Kaen (Feb 7, 2007)

kithicdame, you can subscribe to this thread under "thread tools" and tell it to send email updates for when there is new posts in the thread. thats what i did


----------



## Terror Incarnate50 (Feb 7, 2007)

Nice story.....


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Feb 7, 2007)

kithicdame said:


> well done...i like this fic... but it would be nice if you post this in fan fiction.net site... coz whenever i check up here whether you updated or not i have to scroll down and look for ur updates...



Sorry, but i'm not an expert at this fanfaction.net

I'm just happy that many of you liking my story.  If it really becomes popular like  "Team ten & 7th Hokage" or "Second Change: Naruto travels back in time" story, I may look into fanfiction.net


----------



## Terror Incarnate50 (Feb 7, 2007)

yeah i put a story on fanfiction.net and it doesnt even show up on the naruto fanfictions and i have been waiting for like 5 months and still isn't up there! ...............


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Feb 8, 2007)

I tried to post next chapter last night, but Naruto Forum's server were not working properly.

I will update another chapter tonight.

Thank you


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Feb 9, 2007)

Sorry guys, I had very busy day today and didn't get a chance to update.

I'm hoping that I can update next chapter tomorrow night.

Be patienet with me, right, I have some family emergencies.


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Feb 10, 2007)

Sorry for not updating in past few days.

Here is Chapter 8.


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 8_ 





Chapter 8

Naruto woke up early and started walking toward the Konoha?s entrance gate.   As he walked, Shikamaru came up behind him.

?Hey, I thought I told you me meet me at the memorial this morning??  Shikamaru asked Naruto.

?Sorry, Shika, Kakashi sensei told us we have mission today.  I have to pause my training until we return from this mission.?  Naruto explained his current situation to Shikamaru.  Somewhat apologetic & disappointed.

?Cheer up Naruto.  I brought you something.?  Shikamaru notice that Naruto was disappointed with pausing his training.  ?Here, take these with you and you can read up on it.?  Shikamaru handed Naruto two scrolls.  Heaven & Earth were written on the scrolls.  ?But don?t expect anyone to appear when you open it.  What?s written inside scroll is incomplete.  We complete the scrolls when Chunnin Exam starts.?  

After hearing this, Naruto was ecstatic.  ?Thank you Shikamaru.  I will learn the technique behind these two scrolls.?  After thanking Shikamaru, Naruto ran to main entrance to meet up with his team.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Sakura and Sai were standing in front of the gate waiting patiently.  ?Why is it that our sensei is never on time??  Sakura knew the answer to her own question, but it still bothered her that Kakashi sensei was never on-time.

?Hey, haeeeeeeeeey Sakura, has Kakashi sensei ever shown up on time before??  Sai asked carefully.  He almost called Sakura a hag, but remembered how powerful her punches were from last time he called her that name.

?No, as long as I can remember, Kakashi sensei never showed up on time.?  Although, Sakura understood why Kakashi sensei doesn?t show up on time, she was still frustrated.

15 Minutes passed and Naruto showed up at the gate.

?Naruto, I can understand Kakashi sensei being late, but why are you late??  Sakura said angrily.

?Sakura, I ran into Shikamaru on the way over here.  He wanted to give me something that would help me with my training.?  Naruto explained what had happened.

Sakura wanted to yell at Naruto longer, but Kakashi sensei showed up with Jaraiya.

?OK Team, now that we all are here, let me explain you our mission.  We are to track down Akatsuki member Deidara.  Supposedly Naruto & my self had killed him before, but obviously he survived.  We are to track him down, capture him and find out Akatsuki?s true intention.  Any questions??  Kakashi explained to make sure everybody on the team understood.

Before team decided to head out for their mission, Jaraiya & Kakashi went over to Naruto.

?Naruto, we know that you still want to continue your training.  I discussed what I had in mind with Jaraiya and he agrees with me that this should help your training.?  Kakashi explained to Naruto, telling him that he could work on certain technique while walking.

?Really, what technique is that??  Naruto asked anxiously.

Jaraiya hand Naruto a kunai.  ?This is a normal kunai Ero-Senin.?  Naruto was confused.

?Naruto, I know that?s a normal kunai, your training while we travel is to attach your chakra string to this kunai.  Then you are going to practice throwing it and brining the kunai back to you without moving your spot, like this.?  Jaraiya explained to Naruto while demonstrating.  Kunai that Jaraiya threw came back to his hand.

?Wow, that is so cool.  I can?t wait to try it.?  Naruto was excited.

?OK everyone, let?s move out.?  Kakashi yelled out to his team.

Team 7 started walking out.


----------



## ~*~Uzumaki Naruto~*~ (Feb 10, 2007)

good update


----------



## Captin Hitsugaya (Feb 10, 2007)

its cool hope them emergences get better !!! thank for the story its a great read!


soz bout that me comp screwed so i never new that u already posted it reading it now


----------



## Captin Hitsugaya (Feb 10, 2007)

really sorry for double posting couldnt resist loving your chapter !!! *reps*


----------



## AznEnigma69 (Feb 10, 2007)

very addictive fan-fic!! *Rep*


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Feb 10, 2007)

Here is Chapter 9


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 9_ 





Chapter 9

After traveling all day long, team 7 found a spot where they could set up a camp.

Nartuo wanted to get started on his training.  Naruto attached chakra string to one end of the kunai.  He threw the kunai and pulled the chakra string back immediately.  Suddenly Naruto was seeing the kunai coming straight at him.  He dodged and kunai sailed over him and landed on the tree.  

“Naruto, you have to give some time for kunai to travel.  If you’re not careful, you’re gonna have pretty big hole on your forehead.”  Jaraiya told Naruto, as he was watching over Naruto’s training.

“Ero Senin, explain to me one more time how you’re suppose to control the kunai.”  Naruto was still confused and he definitely didn’t want big hole in his forehead.

“Alright Naruto, imagine kunai is traveling straight line.”  Jaraiya drew picture on the ground.  “And while this kunai is traveling straight, what do you think it will happen if you push the kunai to right?  Kunai will move to left.  And if you push to left, it will move to right.  So keep this in mind.  Now, try it again.”  Jaraiya explained to concept of throwing a kunai with chakra string attached to it.

“I think I’m beginning to understand.”  Naruto grabbed the kunai and threw it in straight line.  It was heading for tree near by.  Naruto, moved his hand to right and saw kunai swerve to left and missed the tree and kept traveling.  “I think I’m beginning to grab hold of this training.”

“Don’t worry Naruto, this is just the beginning.  You’ll need to practice longer.”  Jaraiya told Naruto.

Jaraiya let Naruto continue his training and walked back to camp site.  

“So, how’s his training going?”  Kakashi asked Jaraiya.

“He’s coming along lot faster than we expected.”  Jaraiya explained how much progress Naruto had made.

Jaraiya were talking with Kakashi about what they had discussed before this mission was assigned.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

“Kakashi, when you had found out that Naruto’s nature element was wind, what went through your mind?”  Jaraiya had asked Kakashi.

“When I first found out that Naruto was wind type, I imagined something like razor blades surrounding the Rasengan and it becomes a medium range jutsu, something that he could throw like a weapon.”  “But when I saw him demonstrate his new jutsu in a fight against Kakuzu, it was an ultimate close range jutsu.  As soon as Futon Rasengan was away from his hand, it vanished.  That’s when I realized that he needed a way to maintain his Futon Rasengan and be able to throw it, and only way he could learn how to do is to increase his chakra control to a precision level like a medic ninja.”  Kakashi explained to Jaraiya.

“Is that why you told him to go see Tsunade and Tsunade had Sakura start teaching Naruto the Shosen jutsu.”  Jaraiya was aware of Naruto’s training.  He knew that if Naruto learned Shosen Jutsu, he could use his chakra to wrap his jutsu and be able to maintain Futon Rasengan.  Once he has Futon Rasengan wrapped under his chakra, then he could attach chakra string and be able to throw Futon Rasengan and control its direction.  Only thing it requires is Naruto will to learn and stay in the path.  

“Jaraiya sensei, when Naruto told you that he had completed the Rasengan, what went through your head?”  Kakashi asked Jaraiya.

“When Naruto came and told me that he knew about 4th, I knew you had very good reason to tell him.  And when he told me he completed the Rasengan, I knew he had passed 4th Hokage.  What really surprised me was that he wanted to learn Hiraishin.  I didn’t want to give him too much hope that I knew the secret behind that technique, but I knew you had something planned for him already, so I told him I didn’t know the secret behind Hiraishin.  I figured when he has this jutsu complete, like the way you had imagined, I will teach him Hiraishin.”  Jaraiya explained his reasoning behind what he had told Naruto.

“Jaraiya sensei, you are aware that Naruto is studying on his own to figure out his own version of Hiraishin, don’t you?”  Kakashi asked Jaraiya, hoping that Naruto wasn’t wasting his time.

“I’m aware that Naruto is doing his own study.  If he figures out how to do Hiraishin on his own, then this will truly become his own jutsu and be known for who he is, not as son of 4th Hokage or Jinchuriken of Kyuubi.  And from what I’ve seen so far, he’s on right path to discovery.”  Jaraiya told Kakashi.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

They saw Naruto walking toward the camp site and he looked exhausted.  

“Naruto, don’t over train where you’re damaging your body.  We’re still on a mission and we’re going to need your help in this mission.  Now go to sleep.”  Kakashi told Naruto.

“Thank you Kakashi sensei, have a good night.  Good night Ero senin.”  Naruto said good night to Kakashi & Jaraiya and went to sleep in his tent.


----------



## Capacity (Feb 11, 2007)

nice chapter i love this fanfic update soon XD


----------



## AznEnigma69 (Feb 11, 2007)

can't wait till the next one!! keep going!


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 11, 2007)

nice update! I'm liken it man


----------



## ~*~Uzumaki Naruto~*~ (Feb 11, 2007)

nice chapter


----------



## Captin Hitsugaya (Feb 11, 2007)

nice up date !!! wens the next 1?!?!?!


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Feb 11, 2007)

Here is Chapter 10.  Sorry for being short on this one.  I had more ideas for this story to continue.  I will be writing more chapters.


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 10_ 




Chapter 10

Next morning, team kept moving.  Although their destination wasn?t determined, they had Jaraiya?s knowledge on Akatsuki to know where about they are.

Naruto was still practicing with kunai while walking.  He was becoming good with controlling the kunai?s direction while in flight.  

Jaraiya noticed this as well.  He walked next to Naruto and whispered him something.  ?Just imagine how much more powerful your jutsu will be if you could launch it and control the direction??

Suddenly Naruto realized what Kakashi sensei & Jaraiya sensei were trying to teach him.

?Ero Sennin, as soon as I try to release Futon Rasengan from my hand, it vanishes.  It need my chakra to maintain it?s power & shape.?  Naruto told Jaraiya.

?Naruto, have you ever seen Fifth Hokage perform a surgery??  Kakashi appeared in front of Naruto and asked him question.

?No I haven?t, they always kick me out of the surgery room.?  Naruto replied.

?Oh, but you have seen Sakura perform a medical jutsu, remember back to when we had to rescue Gaara.  Kankuro was poisoned and Sakura used her medical jutsu to remove the poison.  It?s same concept here Naruto, you can use medical jutsu to ?wrap? your Futon Rasengan and attach the chakra string.?  Kakashi explained to Naruto.

?OK, Team, let?s stop here to take a break.?  Kakashi informed the rest of the team.

?Sakura, can you come over here and explain something to Naruto??  Jaraiya asked.

?Sure sensei.?  Sakura replied.

?Sakura, can you demonstrate how you can use Shosen jutsu to lift objects?? Jaraiya asked Sakura.

?Sure sensei.?  Sakura answered and she placed her hands over the small rock on the ground.  Small rock started to float and Sakura?s chakra was surrounding the small rock.

?As you can see Naruto, this is your goal to achieve.  Since you would not be performing any kind of surgery with this technique, you don?t need to worry too much about precise control to make sure it doesn?t touch any surrounding.?  Kakashi explained to Naruto.

?But sensei, I only learned two days of Shosen jutsu from Sakura.?  Naruto explained to Kakashi & Jaraiya.

?What you?ve learned from two days with numbers of Kage Bushins practicing, you should have enough skills to wrap your jutsu.  For now and to conserve your chakra, practicing wrapping only Rasengan.  If you can wrap Rasengan, you would be able to wrap Futon Rasengan.?  Jaraiya explained carefully to Naruto.

?OK team, we?re moving out again.?  Kakashi told team 7.


----------



## Capacity (Feb 11, 2007)

loved it i cant wait for ur next chapter


----------



## AznEnigma69 (Feb 12, 2007)

MORE MORE!!


----------



## Capacity (Feb 12, 2007)

is there goin to be any pairings if so i think it might be a NaruSaku with all the time they have been together.


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Feb 12, 2007)

Kazama-san said:


> is there goin to be any pairings if so i think it might be a NaruSaku with all the time they have been together.



It doesn't really involve any pairing.  Naruto & Sakura are just friends as they all have been.  There may be a moment where it could develop, but I haven't decided on any pairings like that.


----------



## AznEnigma69 (Feb 12, 2007)

it would be nice if Naruto and Sakura pairing because it would give a character a indept of how they interact with each other!!


----------



## Captin Hitsugaya (Feb 12, 2007)

another great update u neva fail to impress great job


----------



## Hadou Kaen (Feb 12, 2007)

very nice new chapters


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Feb 12, 2007)

Thank you all.  I'm stuck on some area of this story, but I'm working on it.

I will post another update tonight.


----------



## ~*~Uzumaki Naruto~*~ (Feb 12, 2007)

nice update


----------



## Omega (Feb 12, 2007)

If you dont update im going to go through withdrawal.


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Feb 12, 2007)

drk_hokage said:


> If you dont update im going to go through withdrawal.



Hold your horses there.  I can't update when I'm not at home.  I will try to do about 1 update per day.

Thanks


----------



## Captin Hitsugaya (Feb 12, 2007)

kwlkwl are u updating to night


----------



## Capacity (Feb 12, 2007)

thats great i love this story ill be waitin for the update tonight


----------



## K' (Feb 12, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## Captin Hitsugaya (Feb 12, 2007)

does anyone no if he is upating tonight don't no if i should wait up cause i can't wait (i live in england btw so its 11)


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Feb 12, 2007)

Here, I figure I would make you guys happy.

Here is Chapter 11.  Again, little shorter than normal.


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 11_ 




Chapter 11

Naruto sat looking over the cliff and stared into stars in the night sky.  He had learned so much new information since he had returned to Konoha.  He knew there was still one promise that he still needed to keep.  He still needed to bring Sasuke back, a promise he had made to Sakura years ago.

Thinking about Sasuke brought tears into his eyes.

“I figured you’ll be training.  Trying to wrap Rasengan with Shosen Jutsu.”  Kakashi walked upto where Naruto was sitting.

“I was before, and I’m just taking a break.”  Naruto replied, little surprised that Kakashie sensei had sneaked up behind him without him noticing.

“Naruto, when you had told me you wanted to learn Hiraishin jutsu, your father’s famous jutsu, I told you that I didn’t know secret behind that jutsu, and that I would help you create your own style.”  Kakashi told Naruto, letting Naruto know that he had something else to tell him.

“Sensei, thank you for all your help in overseeing my training.  I couldn’t have gotten this far without you.”  Naruto told Kakashi sensei.

‘Naruto, what I had told you back then wasn’t exactly 100% correct.  I do know someone that knows the Hiraishin Jutsu,” Kakashi had told Naruto.

“Who is it sensei?”  Naruto asked Kakashi sensei.  He was so happy that he would finally be able to figure the secret of Hiraishin.

“It is I”  Jaraiya answered as he walked slowly to Naruto & Kakashi.

“You?  Then how come you told me you didn’t know when I had asked you?”  Naruto yelled at Jaraiya.

“Because I wanted to make sure you were strong enough to be able to handle what I’m about to tell you.”  Jaraiya told Naruto.

“As you know, I was the teacher of your father.  I taught him what I knew and he taught me what he had created.  And of course, your father was teacher of Kakashi.  And after Kakashi received sharingan eye, he started to learn all the jutsus that your father knew.”  Jaraiya started to explain all of what he knew to Naruto.

“I’m sure you are aware of the ability of sharingan eye, they can copy most of jutsus exception to bloodline jutsus.  And Hiraishin is something Kakashi could not learn.”  Jaraiya finally told Naruto the secret behind Hiraishin.  “I, who study the secret technique of jutsu, could not figure out Hiraishin.  And when Sharingan could not copy Hiraishin, it confirmed what I had believed all along, Hiraishin is a bloodline technique.”  Jariay further explained his knowledge on Hiraishin.

“That is why I wanted to teach you how to create your own style Naruto.  I don’t know if you have the capabilities to awaken this bloodline.  No information have been gathered for this bloodline technique.”  Kakashi told Naruto.

Naruto sat there more shocked.  Learning more and more about his family and his father, it was still new to him.

“I will awaken this technique, I promise you.”  Naruto said to Jarairy & Kakashi sensei.

“Good, meanwhile, you practice what we discussed this afternoon; you can’t count on you to awaken Hiraishin.  Until you do, you need to make Futon Rasengan into medium to long range jutsu.  Get some sleep; I sense we are going to run into some trouble tomorrow.”  Jaraiya told Naruto.


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Feb 12, 2007)

Captin Hitsugaya said:


> does anyone no if he is upating tonight don't no if i should wait up cause i can't wait (i live in england btw so its 11)



To clear the time frame.  When I say tonight, I mean, tonight in Central Standard Time.  (Chicago time, which is normally 2 hours beyond the Naruto Forum time).


----------



## Omega (Feb 12, 2007)

uh-huh.....well I guess staying up for an update isn't going to be 1 of my best ideas..... oh well


----------



## AznEnigma69 (Feb 13, 2007)

very nice story!! can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Sakumo (Feb 13, 2007)

good updates... a bloodline huh? Interesting...


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Feb 13, 2007)

I figure I would make little interesting by introducing bloodline.

Sorry I didn't get to make an update today.  Long day here with snow and driving, etc.

I will make an update tomorrow.


----------



## Omega (Feb 14, 2007)

SWEET....*holding breath with anticipation,turns purple and passes out*


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Feb 15, 2007)

I don't want you guys to think that I've forgotten you.  I've been very busy last few days.  I will post another update soon, I promise.


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Feb 15, 2007)

Finally, I have some time to post an update.

Here is, Chapter 12


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 12_ 




Chapter 12

Naruto lay in his tent and pondered on what Jaraiya had told him.  Hiraishin was a bloodline limit, only can be performed by 4th Hokage and his descendants.  Naruto needed to figure out how to activate this ability, but could not figure out how.  He thought about it all night long until he eventually fell asleep. 

Next morning, team 7 continued their journey.  As they were checking their weapons, Sakura noticed she was missing few kunais.  “Naruto, do you have any extra kunais?  I’ve must have forgotten to pack extra before I left.”  She asked Naruto.

“Here, you can have this one.”  Naruto handed her the kunai that he’s been practicing with.

As they started walking, Jaraiya suddenly jumped to front and whispered something to Kakashi.

Team 7 stopped in their track.  “Alright team, we’re going to split into two teams.  Naruto & Jaraiya will go toward Kusagakure and Sai, Sakura & my self will go toward Amegakure.  We will split and meet together in Iwagakure.”  Kakashie explained to team.

“Sensei, why are we splitting?”  Sakura asked.

“My sources tell me that groups of Akatsuki are in both directions, not far from each other.  Our mission is not to defeat them, just to gather information on their objectives.”  Jaraia told the team the reasoning behind splitting up.

“Sensei, don’t you think our odds will be better if we happen to get caught and end up in battle with them?”  Sakura was still worried.

“Sakura, I understand where you’re coming from, but as one group, we cannot reach both group.  Therefore, we must split into two groups.”  Jaraiya told Sakura.

“Sakura, you will be with me, I promised you before, I will not let any one of you die.”  Kakashi told Sakura to make her feel better.

Naruto was somewhat disappointed that he would be away from Sakura, but he understood the reasoning.

For Sai, he didn’t care which group he was with.  

Two group split off as they headed their separate way.

******************************************

Naruto was walking with Jaraiya.  They were having small talks as they walked.

“Naruto, Kakashi told me you were doing your own search for secret behind Hiraishin, what were you doing?”  Jaraiya asked.

“Oh, it wasn’t anything too special.  I was remembering back to Chunnin exam.  During our second stage, we were suppose to collect Heaven & Earth scroll and make to the tower.  When we made to the tower and opened the scrolls, Iruka sensei appeared.  I didn’t think back then, but now that I had time to think about it, I didn’t know how Iruka sensei was able to appear in front of us.  Do you know how that happens Sensei?”  Naruto asked Jaraiya, hoping he would be able to help him.

“Oh, that’s really simple Naruto.  It’s a basically a summoning technique.  You remember how you signed a contact with toad?  Special hand signs you make during summoning technique are equal to writing a seals on the ground.  And when that seal makes contact with your blood, it summons an animal that would equal your chakra level.”  Jaraiya explained to Naruto.

“Ero sennin, let’s take a break here, I want to hear more of your explanation.”  Naruto asked, anxiously to hear more from Jaraiya.

“OK Naruto, we’ll take a break.”  Jaraiya agreed.

They sat by the side of the road and Jaraiya started to continue his story.

“When you’re summoning an animal, you bring them out from different dimension.  They grow as we do, but speed is incredibly fast.  Summoning allows you to combine the two dimension, no matter how far apart they are.  So if you take this into Yondaime’s jutsu, Hiraishin, he was able to travel to dimension were time and place is almost stand still and be able to pass through it.”  Jaraiya explained to Naruto, but he was still confused.

Jaraiya realizing this, he made an example.  He unrolled the scroll.  Drew a spot on the top of the scroll and bottom of the scroll.  “Naruto, what is the fastest way between these two points?”  Jaraiya asked Naruto.

“That’s simple, going in a straight line.”  Naruto answered.

“Normally, that would be correct, but if you noticed, it will take time to go in a straight line.”  Jaraiya picked up the scroll and folded the scroll so that two spots would touch.  “What if you could bend the dimension and bring the two spots together?  You wouldn’t need to travel more than a foot step.  Do you understand Naruto?”  Jaraiya asked Naruto.

“I think I’m beginning to understand.  I didn’t know my father had that capability.”  Naruto was amazed.

“Naruto, like I said, that’s why Yondaime was the only person that could do it.”  Jaraiya told Naruto.

“But as to going back to your Heaven & Earth scrolls from Chunnin exam, they are already predetermined who will appear when the scroll is opened.  Do you remember you had to enter through certain door number?  Each chunnins or jounins were assigned to certain door number.  Although it is summoning technique, it’s predetermined.”  Jaraiya explained the secret behind the scrolls.

*******************************************
“Kakashi sensei, do you think Naruto will be OK with Jaraiya sensei?”  Sakura was actually worried for Naruto.

“Sakura, Naruto spent 2 ½ years training with Jaraiya, I think they will get along fine.”  Kakashe told Sakura to make her feel more relaxed.

“Kakashi sensei, why does Naruto want to learn medical jutsu?  Does he think I’m not strong enough to heal everyone in the team?”  Sakura asked as she felt unappreciated.

“Oh, Sakura, you have nothing to worry about, I asked Naruto to learn medical jutsu to do two things.  One is to teach him to use minimum amount of chakra to perform a jutsu and second is to learn to ‘wrap’ his jutsu with his chakra.”  Kakashi explained to Sakura.

“You mean you’re trying to make his Rasengan into launchable jutsu.”  Sai interrupted from overhearing the conversation.

“Yes, you are correct Sai.  Naruto need medium to long range jutsu.”  Kakashi told Sai & Sakura.


----------



## Omega (Feb 15, 2007)

Awsome update,naruto gave sakura his special kunai,sai is still an emotionaless jerk,and only u and God knows what naruto will get involved in because he's with Jiraiya


----------



## Hadou Kaen (Feb 16, 2007)

ouu, i like your current chapter. cant wait for the next one.


----------



## AznEnigma69 (Feb 16, 2007)

nice job P_H!! MOre!


----------



## ~*~Uzumaki Naruto~*~ (Feb 16, 2007)

nice update

Naruto gave his special kunai Sakura?? So will he activate the bloodline when she is in trouble??

I hope you update soon


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Feb 16, 2007)

chapter 13 will be published eventually(fact or fiction)? I say fact.


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Feb 17, 2007)

Hey guys, sorry for not updating lately.

I've been extremely busy with work and stuff.

I'm also in the middle of brainstorming for the new chapters.  

Also, I will be busy for next few weeks.  I will try my best to make an update when I can find some time.

As Uchia Itachi said, Chapter 13 will be released.  That's a fact.


----------



## Capacity (Feb 18, 2007)

waitin for a chapter 13 but take your time the longer u take the better it will be (i hope)


----------



## Hadou Kaen (Feb 18, 2007)

*waits patiently for the next chapter*


----------



## Dralavant (Feb 18, 2007)

Konoha's shadow clone specialist.


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Feb 19, 2007)

Pervert Hermit:  Great updates, what other cooltraits does Naruto's bloodline have?  What's going to happen when they encounter Akatsuki?  Can't wait for more.

NinjaStrike77


----------



## BrojoJojo (Feb 19, 2007)

NinjaStrike77 said:


> Pervert Hermit:  Great updates, what other cooltraits does Naruto's bloodline have?  What's going to happen when they encounter Akatsuki?  Can't wait for more.
> 
> NinjaStrike77



obviously, someone is going to be "pwned like a ikkle nooblet"
Thats just a guess though, I CANNOT READ THE MIND OF A GENIUS!!


----------



## Omega (Feb 19, 2007)

Man we need an update....because i'm sitting here every morning forgeting to eat breakfast.........*growl*....crap so hungry cant go on...but I MUST READ NEXT UPDATE


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Feb 19, 2007)

I do have Chapter 13 finished.  I will try to post an update tonight.  I just have to proofread the chapter to make sure I've fixed all my errors and my stories are set correctly.


----------



## Captin Hitsugaya (Feb 19, 2007)

finally lol ive been waiting lol pleaseeeee update 2night


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Feb 19, 2007)

I can and he is thinking... you are going to get pwned like an ikkle nooblet.. sorry to hear that.


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Feb 19, 2007)

Here is Chapter 13.... Enjoy!!


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 13_ 




Chapter 13

Naruto and Jaraiya set up a camp for the night.

Naruto stared into sky starring at the stars.  He noticed that he’s been doing lots of thinking last few weeks.  Knowing that Yondaime is your father and Hiraishin is a bloodline limit jutsu and secret behind Hiraishin is bending the dimension where two points meet together.

Naruto knew that he had to practice harder.  So woke up and headed out to big open field.  He created few of Kage Bushins and formed Futon Rasengan.  One to help with creating Rasengan, other to add Wind element into Rasengan.  After his jutsu were created, he instructed last Bushins to perform a Shosen jutsu.  Naruto could feel that his energy being drained.  Normally he would have feinted, but he determined to get this jutsu completed.  As he kept training, he started to feel Kyuubi’s charka flowing into his body.  He wanted to hold Kyuubi off, but he couldn’t.  Once Naruto had used Kyuubi’s chakra, he performed what Kakashi & Jaraiya wanted to see.  Naruto had Futon Rasengan in his hand and was able to toss out of his hand.  Just as he completed this task, something hit him and suddenly he fell to ground and collapsed.

Next morning, Naruto woke up inside his tent.  He walked out to see Jaraiya waiting for him.

“Good to see you Naruto.  I see you had good night sleep.”  Jaraiya said good morning to Naruto.

“Ero senin, how did I get back to my tent?  Last thing I remember is that I was training.”  Naruto asked Jaraiya.

“Naruto, you should not train by your self when practicing a jutsu that will drain your chakra quickly.  I was watching you last night and saw you were absorbed by Kyuubi’s chakra, instead of using seal to suppress Kyuubi’s chakra immediately; I wanted to see how far you could go with your practicing.  And when you completed your jutsu, I used the seal.  And that is why you passed out last night.”  Jaraiya explained to Naruto.

“The good thing is that I think I got the procedure down.  Even though Kyuubi helped me with lending me more chakras, but I was able to toss around before you placed the seal on me.”  Naruto was somewhat upset at Jaraiya for using the seal on him.


Jaraiya & Naruto continue their journey to Kusagakure.  As they were walking, Jaraiya felt someone was following them.  “Keep your guards up Naruto, we are being followed.”  Jaraiya told Naruto calmly, hoping he didn’t tip off to their pursuer.

Just as Jaraiya expected, bunch of kunais were coming toward them.  Jaraiya & Naruto were hit by kunais and smoke formed.

Deidara & Tobi walked upto where Jaraiya & Naruto were and when smoke cleared, only thing they saw were couple logs of woods with kunais stuck in them.  

Jaraiya & Naruto watched them from the tree branch above.  

“Naruto, I’m glad that you finally learned that replacement jutsu.”  As Jaraiya told Naruto, he started forming hand signs.


----------



## ~*~Uzumaki Naruto~*~ (Feb 20, 2007)

nice update, i hope you post the next one soon


----------



## YondaimeUzumaki (Feb 20, 2007)

Awesome story mate !


----------



## Omega (Feb 20, 2007)

Great update.


----------



## zEr0_x (Feb 20, 2007)

very good fanfic. really creative.


----------



## zEr0_x (Feb 20, 2007)

I hope the new chapter will be released soon. Thanks for the time buddy! You're doing a good job! Keep it up!


----------



## zEr0_x (Feb 20, 2007)

just wondering, do we have naruto the movie part 3 available for download? please help. Thanks!


----------



## zEr0_x (Feb 21, 2007)

no updates for two days? OMG!


----------



## Hadou Kaen (Feb 21, 2007)

zero please use an edit button. double posting like that is against the rules.


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Feb 21, 2007)

Here is Chapter 14


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 14_ 




Chapter 14

“I knew they knew that we were following them.”  Deidara said as he looked at the wood logs on the ground.  Tobi knew they fell into the trap and were trying to figure out way to get out of the trap, but it was too late.

“NINPOU GAMA GUCHI SHIBARI!!”

Suddenly, Deidara & Tobi were inside Iwagawa’s stomach.

“Itachi told me that we should be careful of this.”  Tobi told Deidara.

“You are inside the stomach of Mountain Toad.  There is no escape.  Now, before I destroy you two, I want to ask you few questions.”  Jaraiya told Deidara & Tobi.

Naruto remembered the first time he was inside the stomach of Iwagawa, the day he met Itachi.  

When Deidara mentioned Itachi, Naruto wanted to ask him questions.

“Where is Itachi?”  Naruto asked Deidara.

“I figured you wanted to know about him.”  Deidara knew that Naruto wanted to find Itachi.

Naruto wanted to fight Itachi, he figure if he can kill Itachi, he could get his friend back, his friend Sasuke.

“Jaraiya, before you start asking us any questions, you might want to know who Itachi will be facing.”  Deidara told Jaraiya.

Jaraiya knew what Deidara meant.  Kakashi, Sai & Sakura would be facing Itachi & Kisame.  Only question left is, is Kakashi strong enough to deal with Itachi & Kisame.  

“I’m going to ask you this question one time, what is true objective for Akatsuki?”  Jaraiya asked Deidara & Tobi.

“You know, for you being a legendary Sennin, you’re pretty dumb.”  Tobi mocked Jaraiya.

“Tobi, be quiet, we don’t need to tell them our objectives.”  Deidara stopped Tobi.

“Fine then, if you’re not going to talk, then you’ll just die inside Iwagawa’s stomach.”  Jaraiya knew they weren’t going to get any information from Deidara.  But he had different feeling about Tobi.  

“Naruto, it seems that we’re not going to get any information from these Akatsuki.  I’m going to remove Iwagawa’s stomach and I want you to take Deidara and fight with him.”  Jaraiya told Naruto.

“Ero Sennin, do you really think it will be good idea to release them from Iwagawa’s stomach?  You could destroy them right here.”  Naruto replied.

“Naruto, I understand where you are coming from, but I have feeling that I could some information out of Tobi guy there.  But in order for me to ask him question, I need to get him away from Deidara.  Like I said, I believe you can defeat this guy.  What do you say?”  Jaraiya whispered to Naruto, explaining his plan.

“OK Sensei.”  Naruto agreed.

Jaraiya release the Iwagawa’s stomach and they were standing in the middle of forest as they were before.

“You made a big mistake of releasing us.  Now we can defeat you.”  Deidara shouted.

“I will be your opponent.  Unlike last time, I will defeat you for sure this time.”  Naruto stepped forward and challenged Deidara.  

“Good, I can capture another Junchuriki for Akatsuki.”  Deidara accepted Naruto’s challenge and they went off to different location, leaving Jaraiya with Tobi.


----------



## Drunksnowball (Feb 21, 2007)

It's funny but I thought of this being done in a much less serious way.  Like an outsider noticing the comparison between Naruto and the 4th and talking about it and Naruto and the other characters shooshing him and telling him to keep the secret of the author ... It would make a nice filler episode.


----------



## johnyboyseth (Feb 21, 2007)

*:amazed*



N1nj45tyl3 said:


> >.> and continue....



i love ur fan fic. its kind of sad but really good.


----------



## Capacity (Feb 21, 2007)

Ero-Sennin Update soon XD i luv this fic


----------



## Omega (Feb 21, 2007)

Good update I love where this fanfic is going


----------



## ~*~Uzumaki Naruto~*~ (Feb 22, 2007)

great update


----------



## zEr0_x (Feb 22, 2007)

Hadou Kaen said:


> zero please use an edit button. double posting like that is against the rules.



is that so? thanks for the reminder. i'll keep that in mind. tnx again. Anyway, very good chapter again!


----------



## YondaimeUzumaki (Feb 23, 2007)

nice update  can't wait for the fight


----------



## vcb04 (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice story, keep updatin


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Feb 24, 2007)

Pervert Hermit:  Great updates, like everybody here I too can't wait to see what happens in the fight between Naruto and Deidara.  Whats going to happen between Jaraiya and Tobi?  Can't wait for more.

NinjaStrike77


----------



## dummy plug (Feb 24, 2007)

naruto as the next flash? oh yeah!


----------



## HIROTOUZIMAKI (Feb 25, 2007)

coolfanfic


----------



## johnyboyseth (Feb 26, 2007)

N1nj45tyl3 said:


> >.> and continue....



do you know when your next update will be? i am really looking foward to it


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Feb 26, 2007)

Sorry I didn't get to post the latest update.

I have the next chapter in my head, I just need time to type it on the computer.    It's hectic schedule with my work.  I promise when I get enough time, I will post update.


----------



## Omega (Feb 26, 2007)

YAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## zEr0_x (Mar 1, 2007)

OMG! no updates yet.


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Mar 2, 2007)

zEr0_x said:


> OMG! no updates yet.



I was going to make an update last night, but the Forum were not working.

I have chapter 15 completed.  I will update a chapter tonight.


----------



## Omega (Mar 3, 2007)

zEr0_x said:


> OMG! no updates yet.


 
Dont worry, For your sanity Ero-sennin over here will post an update soon enough............I hope .


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Mar 5, 2007)

Sorry guys.  I tried to update the next chapter last night, but my computer won't connect to this forum.  Must be something with my computer as whole.  I can connect without any problem at work, but soon as I get home, it have trouble connecting to it.

If I can't update tonight, I'll update tomorrow at work.

Thanks


----------



## YondaimeUzumaki (Mar 5, 2007)

I hope you can upload it as soon as possible


----------



## HIROTOUZIMAKI (Mar 5, 2007)

i now whats it like for that to happhen hope udates soon


----------



## zEr0_x (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks man! We really appreciate your efforts! We'll be waiting. 







Pervert Hermit said:


> Sorry guys.  I tried to update the next chapter last night, but my computer won't connect to this forum.  Must be something with my computer as whole.  I can connect without any problem at work, but soon as I get home, it have trouble connecting to it.
> 
> If I can't update tonight, I'll update tomorrow at work.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Mar 6, 2007)

Here is much waited update.

Chapter 15

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 15_ 




Chapter 15

Tobi was disappointed the he would not be capturing Jinchuriki, but was excited that he get to fight with one of the legendary Sanin, Jaraiya.

Jaraiya now was alone with Tobi.  He could ask him questions without Deidara interrering.

“Before we fight, tell me what Akatsuki’s plan is with capturing tailed demons?”  Jaraiya asked.

“Why would I want to tell you that?”  Tobi replied.

“If you don’t know their objective, you can just tell me that you don’t know and then I can finish you off and go help out Naruto.”  Jaraiya told Tobi.

“I may be a newest member of Akatsuki, but I am aware of their objective with tailed demons.”  Tobi said as he was proud of being an Akatsuki member.

“I don’t think you know their objectives.  I don’t think the Akatsuki leader will tell their objective to the newest member.  I think whatever information you were told is false information.”  Jaraiya kept playing with Tobi.  He knew that if he continued this act, Tobi would get upset and start tell him the Akatsuki’s objectives.

“They wouldn’t lie to me.  This ring represent that I’m an Akatsuki member and all Akatsuki members are aware of the organization’s objectives.”  Tobi said as he showed his ring to Jaraiya.

“I don’t think that’s true.  I don’t think you know anything at all.”  Jaraiya continued with his plan.

Tobi was getting frustrated.  He was frustrated that he wasn’t getting respect from his opponent for being an Akatsuki member.

“I will prove to you that I’m telling you the truth.  Akatsuki’s objectives are to capture all tailed demons and control them.  Use them to start a war with other villages.  And if that village wants to be saved, they would have to come to us to defeat the tailed demons.  We will monopolize the all economy in this world.  Days of shinobis will be gone.  Akatsuki will be the only organization that will form ninjas and will be able to control their actions.”  Tobi was furious and shouted to Jaraiya, hoping that he will finally get some respect from Jaraiya.

“Now, enough with talking, I will finally get some respect from Deidara by defeating one of the legendary Sanin.”  Tobi shouted.

Tobi wanted to finish this fight fast.  He wanted to do to Jaraiya what he did to the tailed bijuu that he caught with Deidara.

*********




This is just beginning part of Chapter 15.  I'm having computer trouble here. I will post the remainder later.


----------



## Omega (Mar 6, 2007)

> Originally Posted by *Pervert Hermit*
> “I will prove to you that I’m telling you the truth. Akatsuki’s objectives are to capture all tailed demons and control them. Use them to start a war with other villages. And if that village wants to be saved, they would have to come to us to defeat the tailed demons. We will monopolize the all economy in this world. Days of shinobis will be gone. Akatsuki will be the only organization that will form ninjas and will be able to control their actions.” Tobi was furious and shouted to Jaraiya, hoping that he will finally get some respect from Jaraiya.


 What a brainless idiot. You swear that he lost half of his brain when that giant boulder crushed him as obito.


----------



## Omega (Mar 6, 2007)

> Originally Posted by *Pervert Hermit*
> “I will prove to you that I’m telling you the truth. Akatsuki’s objectives are to capture all tailed demons and control them. Use them to start a war with other villages. And if that village wants to be saved, they would have to come to us to defeat the tailed demons. We will monopolize the all economy in this world. Days of shinobis will be gone. Akatsuki will be the only organization that will form ninjas and will be able to control their actions.” Tobi was furious and shouted to Jaraiya, hoping that he will finally get some respect from Jaraiya.


 What an idiot...


----------



## HIROTOUZIMAKI (Mar 6, 2007)

good preview of chapter 15


----------



## HIROTOUZIMAKI (Mar 9, 2007)

hurrrrrrrrry up!


----------



## Capacity (Mar 9, 2007)

update soon Ero-Sennin XD


----------



## HIROTOUZIMAKI (Mar 9, 2007)

i cannnnnnnt wait.


----------



## Omega (Mar 9, 2007)

ERO-SENNIN IS DA BEST, COME ONE EVERONE SING IT WID ME ERO-SENNIN IS DA BEST.*Atempts to do his famous cabage patch, fails miseribly at it and get PWND by HIROTOUZUMAKI.*


----------



## bx510 (Mar 11, 2007)

the suspense! the suspense!!

What happened ero? You used to give such fast updates


----------



## Omega (Mar 11, 2007)

Awww come on you know that you cant rush a good story. because if you rush it it become a big pile of CRAP!
besides if you are tired of people of updating just join the
The "Members who chop off other member heads who don't update their fan fic" Fan Club!


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Mar 11, 2007)

Here is the complete Chapter 15


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 15_ 




Chapter 15

Tobi was disappointed the he would not be capturing Jinchuriki, but was excited that he get to fight with one of the legendary Sanin, Jaraiya.

Jaraiya now was alone with Tobi.  He could ask him questions without Deidara interrering.

“Before we fight, tell me what Akatsuki’s plan is with capturing tailed demons?”  Jaraiya asked.

“Why would I want to tell you that?”  Tobi replied.

“If you don’t know their objective, you can just tell me that you don’t know and then I can finish you off and go help out Naruto.”  Jaraiya told Tobi.

“I may be a newest member of Akatsuki, but I am aware of their objective with tailed demons.”  Tobi said as he was proud of being an Akatsuki member.

“I don’t think you know their objectives.  I don’t think the Akatsuki leader will tell their objective to the newest member.  I think whatever information you were told is false information.”  Jaraiya kept playing with Tobi.  He knew that if he continued this act, Tobi would get upset and start tell him the Akatsuki’s objectives.

“They wouldn’t lie to me.  This ring represent that I’m an Akatsuki member and all Akatsuki members are aware of the organization’s objectives.”  Tobi said as he showed his ring to Jaraiya.

“I don’t think that’s true.  I don’t think you know anything at all.”  Jaraiya continued with his plan.

Tobi was getting frustrated.  He was frustrated that he wasn’t getting respect from his opponent for being an Akatsuki member.

“I will prove to you that I’m telling you the truth.  Akatsuki’s objectives are to capture all tailed demons and control them.  Use them to start a war with other villages.  And if that village wants to be saved, they would have to come to us to defeat the tailed demons.  We will monopolize the all economy in this world.  Days of shinobis will be gone.  Akatsuki will be the only organization that will form ninjas and will be able to control their actions.”  Tobi was furious and shouted to Jaraiya, hoping that he will finally get some respect from Jaraiya.

“Now, enough with talking, I will finally get some respect from Deidara by defeating one of the legendary Sanin.”  Tobi shouted.

Tobi wanted to finish this fight fast.  He wanted to do to Jaraiya what he did to the tailed bijuu that he caught with Deidara.

*********

Meanwhile, Naruto led Deidara to open field.  

“I will make sure that you are defeated this time.”  Naruto said to Deidara.

“You think you can defeat me?  You’re forgetting that I know your skills from previous fight.”  Deidara replied back.

“If you think you can defeat me, let’s get this started.”  Naruto said as he threw kunais to Deidara.

Deidara dodged the kunais and brought out one of one of the clay bird and threw at Naruto.

Naruto seeing the clay bird coming at him, he formed one of the Kage Bushin and had the bushin form Rasengan and attacked the bird.  

KABOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMM

Naruto’s Rasengan & Deidara’s clay bird formed great explosion.  

“I see that you’ve gotten stronger from last battle.”  Deidara said as he was somewhat amazed at the explosion.

“This is just the beginning.”  Naruto replied.

Deidara decided to switch to long range mode.  He formed large clay bird and hopped on top of it.

Naruto was thinking how he could attack an opponent that is flying in the sky.  Not only the opponent was in the sky, he was dropping small explosives from the clay bird.  Naruto needed to think of something and quickly.

“I shouldn’t have any problem staying above here.  All I have to work on my aim below and he’ll be KO’d”  Deidara knew all he had to was wait out until Naruto was exhausted.

Naruto knew that the only chance of defeating Deidara was to use the jutsu that he worked on previous night.  Only problem was that he had to control the Kyuubi.  He created few more Kage Bushins and started to form Futon Rasengan Shuriken.

“What is that kid upto?  Doesn’t matter, the information I’ve received from Zetsu is that his jutsu is only effective at a zero point.  As long as I stay up here, I should be fine.”  Deidara thought to himself. 

Naruto formed Futon Rasengan Shuriken.  Then he had last kage bushin perform Shosen jutsu and started to cover the entire Futon Rasengan Shuriken with chakra.  Naruto lastly formed chakra string and attached to his jutsu.

“This will be the end of our battle.”  Naruto shouted to Deidara.

“How are you going to hit me with your jutsu from down there?  Ha ha ha.”  Deidara laughed.

“Watch and learn.”  With that, Naruto released his Futon Rasengan Shuriken.  He threw toward Deidara.

Deidara watched shockly.  “Oh Shit, he can maintain that jutsu away from his hand!!  I have to dodge it.”  Deidara moved to his left and barely managed to escape from getting hit.

“You missed Nine tail!  Now I will finish you off.”  Deidara shouted back to Naruto.

“Don’t get too cocky, look behind you.”  Naruto informed Deidara.

As Deidara turned his head, he saw Naruto’s jutsu hit him in the face.  He could not evade it.  He knew he had lost.

KAAAAAAAAAABBBBBBBBBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

***********

Jaraiya looked at the defeated body of Tobi laying on the ground, he realized that Tobi wasn’t patience enough.  Tobi wanted to prove his power so much; he neglected to defend himself from counterattack.  It remined Jaraiya little bit of Naruto, before he learned under Kakashi.  

It only took Jaraiya one hit of Rasengan after evading Tobi’s attack and battle was over.

Suddenly he saw great explosion in the sky near by.  

“He actually did it.  Naruto actually completed his jutsu.”  Jaraiya said to himself.

************

Naruto was huffing and puffing as he looked down on the Deidara.  Deidara was still alive, but he was on the last few breaths.

Jaraiya came by carrying Tobi’s body.  

“I see you defeated him Naruto.  I knew you could do it.”  Jaraiya told Naruto.

“Yes, I finally mastered Futon Rasengan and was able to throw my jutsu to him flying above in the sky.”  Naruto explained to Jaraiya how he defeated Deidara.

“Although you may have defeated me, your teammates will not be so lucky.  Right now as we speak, Itachi & Kisame is battling your teammates and they do not stand a chance against Itachi & Kisame.  They will be defeated and afterward, they will defeat you.”  Deidara told Naruto & Jaraiya with his last breath.


----------



## zEr0_x (Mar 12, 2007)

very good story. a little fast with the action though.


----------



## Omega (Mar 12, 2007)

Whooo hoooooooo!!! BOOOOOOOM goes diedara's face.


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Mar 12, 2007)

zEr0_x said:


> very good story. a little fast with the action though.



I know that I'm fast with action, but it was never my intention to get detail with the battle scenes.  I'm not too familiar with name of jutsus and can't spend too much time writing out all of the jutsus.  Beside, this story is only few chapters aways from completion.

Then, if time allows me, I'll work on spin-off of this story or completely different new story.


----------



## HIROTOUZIMAKI (Mar 13, 2007)

goooooooood story


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Mar 14, 2007)

I've finished Chapter 16 last night and worked on Chapter 17.

I have to do some final edit before I post Chapter 16.  It could be tonight, but if not, tomorrow night for sure.


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Mar 18, 2007)

Here is Chapter 16


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 16_ 




Chapter 16

Kakashi, Sai & Sakura continued toward Amegakure.  Kakashi suspected that they were being watched.  Sakura realizing that Kakashi sensei wasn’t being him self, she told Sai to keep his guard up.

Kakashi definitely knew someone else was following them.  He lifted his head band to show his sharingan eye.  Suddenly Kakashi stopped in the spot.

“Sensei, why are we stopped?”  Sakura asked.

“Sai, Sakura, don’t move and close your eyes.”  Kakashi told the rest of his group.

Sai & Sakura did as they were told.  

“It’s been a while, Itachi.”  Kakashi said out loud.

“I see that you’ve gotten better with your Sharingan, Kakashi.”  Itachi came out behind the tree with Kisame standing behind him.

“We were suppose to spy on you guys, but it seems like we fell into a trap.”  Kakashi realized that this whole mission was trap, probably information were leaked on purpose by Akatsuki.

“Sakura, Sai, open your eyes and go right.  I need you two away from Itachi.”  Kakashi told his group.

“Sure Sensei.”  Normally Sakura would have argued against Kakashi telling them to run away, but she knew they wouldn’t stand a chance against Itachi, but perhaps they would be able to handle Kisame alone.

Sai & Sakura jumped to their right and start flying through trees.

“Kisame, I’ll let you take care of those two kids.  I have business to take care with Kakashi here.”  Itachi told Kisame.

“Sure, as long as I get to have some fun.”  Kisame agreed and start chasing Sai & Sakura.

***************

“Kakashi, you think you can defeat me all by your self?”  Itachi said, knowing that Kakashi cannot block his Mangekyou Sharingan.

“I may not be able to defeat you, but I have secret weapon since last time we met.”  Kakashi said to Itachi, hoping that his secret weapon could give him some kind of advantage.

“Do you mean your version of Mangekyou Sharingan?  I’ve heard the story from Deidara and I’ve experienced little bit when you fought against my clone.”  Itachi told Kakashi that his secret weapon was not a secret weapon at all.

Kakashi started to worry about this match up.  He had fear that he would be defeated this time.

**********

Meanwhile in a match up against Kisame & Sakura & Sai, they finally stopped at the open area in the middle of the wood.

“Sakura, do you have any idea how we’re going to defeat this guy?”  Sai asked Sakura, realizing that Kisame’s chakra strength were higher than anyone he has faced in the past.

“Gai sensei told me about this guy when we were on a mission to rescue Gaara.  He has tremendous chakra storage.  Basically, he could tire us out and then finish us off afterward.  Also, we need to watch out for his sword.  That sword absorbs the chakra.  That’s all the information I have on this guy.”  Sakura told Sai the information he had received from Gai sensei.

“I see you have lots of knowledge on me.”  Kisame told Sakura & Sai after hearing what Sakura told Sai.

Sai brought out his sketch pad and started to draw some animals.  Sakura put on her gloves and prepared to fight with Kisame.

*********************

Naruto looked at the battle field and couldn’t believe what he had just done.

“Congratulation Naruto, you’ve finally completed the Rasengan.”  Jaraiya told Naruto.

“Ero senin, I can’t believe I did it.  I ROCK.”  Naruto was excited.

“Don’t get too excited Naruto.  You heard what Deidara told you, Kakashi and the others are facing Itachi & Kisame.  We need to get to them immediately.  We need to hurry, it’s going to take us at least ½ day to meet up with them.”  Jaraiya told Naruto.

“Oh yeah, I almost forgot.  Let’s go Ero Senin.”  Naruto agreed with Jaraiya and took off.

************************

Kakashi started his battle with Itachi with creating few of Kage bushins.  He knew that going one on one with Itachi was lost battle to begin with.  Only way to gain any kind of advantage was to increase the enemies.

“Very clever Kakashi, trying to confuse me with multiple clones.  But can you make it last long enough?”  Itachi mocked Kakashi.

“Itachi, perhaps you don’t realize that I’m aware that your eye sights are not as strong as it was before.  Real question is, can you stay focused while trying to us your Mangekeyou Sharingan?”  Kakashi said it to Itachi, pointing out his weakness.

Battle stood stale mate as Itachi were able to hold off three Kage bushins.  Each were using their Sharingan eyes to mimic each others move.  But somehow both didn’t want to use their Mangekeyou Sharingan.  

***********************

Sai used his jutsu to bring out his sketches to life.  There were Tigers, Snakes, Eagles & Bears.

He commanded animals to attach Kisame.

“Sakura, I know this won’t last long, but perhaps you can use this distraction to get behind Kisame and get a hit on him.  If you can get one hit, it will do lots of damage to him.  I know how powerful your punch is.”  Sai whispered to Sakura as his animals attacked Kisame.

Kisame brought out his sword and swung at the animals and suddently animals started to disappear.

“I told you that you can’t beat me, my sword absorb any kind of chakra.

***********************

Naruto and Jaraiya were jumping through tree branches.

“Ero Sennin, can Kakashi, Sai & Sakura take on Itachi & Kisame?”  Naruto asked Jaraiya worry about their teammates.

“To be honest, I’m not sure.  I know that Itachi wants to fight with Kakashi.  If Kakashi hadn’t figured out his Mangekeyou Sharingan, he would lose to Itachi easily.  But since Kakashi has his version of Mangekeyou Sharingan, he would be able to last longer than before.  The fight I’m concerned is the one with Kisame.  If I’m guessing correctly, Kakashi would have told Sai & Sakura to lead Kisame away from his fight.”  Jaraiya told Naruto what he was thinking.

Naruto was quiet.  He was thinking to what Jaraiya had told him.  He started wishing that he could be there to help out Sakura.  He wanted to help out Kakashi as well.  He needed to figure out a way to travel ½ days worth travel in a flick of finger.


----------



## Capacity (Mar 18, 2007)

great chapter cant wait for the next XD


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Mar 19, 2007)

Pervert Hermit:  Great update, does Kakashi stand any chance against Itachi?  And can Sakura and Sai defeat Kisame?  Can Naruto and Jaraiya make it in time?  What will happen next?

NinjaStrike77


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Mar 20, 2007)

I will post Chapter 17 tonight.

I'll tell you one thing, you'll be surprised with outcome of chapter 17.


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Mar 20, 2007)

Chapter 17

Enjoy!!!


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 17_ 




Chapter 17

“Naruto, let me help you.”  Naruto heard a voice.

“Ero senin, did you say something?”  Naruto asked  Jaraiya.

“Naruto, I didn’t say anything.”  Jaraiya replied.

Naruto wondered who was talking to him.  

“Naruto, I’m inside your mind.  Come in and I’ll explain everything.”

Naruto was still confused, but he figured he had nothing to lose.

*************

Naruto stood inside your mind, it brought him a memory of visiting these tunnels for the first time.  When he had met Kyuubi that was sealed inside him.

“Naruto, come this way.”  Said the voice.

Naruto kept walking toward the voice.  Naruto walked past the passage where Kyuubi is sealed and entered into another hugh room.

“Who are you and how do you know my name?”  Naruto asked, but he sensed that he knew the person in the room.

“Naruto, last time I’ve seen you, you were just born.  You have grown my son.”  Voice finally revealed himself to Naruto.

Person that came into a view were none other than the Yondaime.  Naruto was shocked to see him.

“How is it possible that you are in my body?  Everybody had told me you died when you sealed the Kyuubi inside me.”  Naruto asked Yondaime.

“Naruto, when Death God jutsu is performed, it purpose is to seal the target’s soul into the sealer’s body and both of their souls are trapped inside Death God’s stomach for eternity.  But when I researched the jutsu more thoroughly, I found a loop hole.  If I use a person as container, both of target’s soul & sealer’s soul are sealed inside the container instead of Death God’s stomach.”  Yondaime answered Naruto’s question.

“But why couldn’t I sense you before?  I could only sense Kyuubi inside me.”  Naruto asked again.

“I figured you would have many questions.  When I performed the Death God jutsu, I used you as the container, therefore sealing Kyuubi and my self inside you.  What I didn’t expect was that jutsu to put me into near death and into deep coma.  That’s why I couldn’t be detected.”  Yondaime continued to answer Naruto’s question.

“I know, you were going to ask me, why now?  Well, because you continued to use Rasengan and frequently you used, it started to wake me up slowly at a time.”  Yondaime told Naruto, it was because of him that he started to heal and woke up from deep coma.

“Yondaime, I would love to hear more about your story, but I’m in a hurry.  I need to travel ½ day worth of distance ASAP to help out my friends.  You had told me you could help me, please how can you help me?”  Naruto asked Yondaime, explaining his current situation.

“Naruto, first of all, you can call me Dad.  Second, I’m sure Jaraiya sensei has told you about our bloodline limit skills.”  Yondaime told Naruto.

“Dad, Jariaya did tell me that your Hirashin is a bloodline limit.  But I have no idea how I can activate it.  If you can help me activate it, it would help me out very much in my current situation.”  Naruto pleaded to Yondaime to help him activate Hiraishin.

“Activating Hiraishin for the first time is very difficult, but after you’ve activated, you can travel any distance in a matter of seconds.  Now, you need to do exactly as I tell you from here on, otherwise, you won’t be able to save your friends.”  Yondaime started to give instructions to Naruto.

After listening to what his father had told him, he left the room where Yondaime was kept in and walked in to Kyuubi’s cell.

“Hey you damn fox, get out here.”  Naruto shouted to Kyuubi.

“If it isn’t the little runt.  I thought you didn’t want my help anymore.  Why are you here?”  Kyuubi replied.

“I’ve been able to get stronger without your help and able to perform very strong jutsu.  But I just finished a fight and used all of my chakra.  I need to borrow your chakra to regain my energy.  Would you let me use your chakra?”  Naruto asked Kyuubi.

“Kid, you have guts coming back to me after you have shut me out.  I will only lend you my chakra if you break this seal.”  Kyuubi was blackmailing Naruto, seeking his way out.

“I figured you would try to pull something like that.”  Yondaime stepped next to Naruto facing Kyuubi.

“You, how is it you’re still alive?  The seal you put on this cell should have killed you.”  Kyuubi said shockingly to see Yondaime.

“You may think you have negotiating power over Naruto, but I have ability to take your chakra.  Choice is yours, either you can lend him your chakra or have me take your chakra and give it to Naruto, what is it going to be?”  Yondaime said to Kyuubi.

Kyuubi, realizing the Yondaime’s capability, decided to give his chakra to Naruto.

Naruto, in full strength with Kyuubi’s chakra, worked on the second step to Yondaime’s instruction.

He thought about where he wanted to be.  He thought about saving Sakura.  

“Good Naruto, your feeling for Sakura and your will to save your teammates, it’s activating your hidden skills.”  Yondaime said to Naruto.

Naruto’s body was glowing with Kyuubi’s chakra.  Naruto’s will to save Sakura had turned into pure chakra and suddenly Naruto was surrounded in a black space.

“Where am I?”  Naruto asked himself.  

“This is dimension where all of space & time intersect.  You can travel to any place instantaneous, but only appear where your chakra is present.”  Yondaime explained to Naruto.

After listening to what Yondaime had said, he noticed two lights in front of him.

He touched one of the light and it showed Konoha Village.  He touched other light and it showed Sakura & Sai fighting with Kisame.

“I see them dad.  I see Sakura.  How do I get there?”  Naruto asked his father.

“Simple, just walk through it.”  Yondaime explained to Naruto.

************************

Sakura knew she was in trouble with Kisame.  Sai’s animal drawings were not able to distract Kisame.

She had hoped that Naruto were here to help her out.

She stood stand still, realizing that she would die from Kisame’s attack.

Suddenly, Kisame fell to the ground before he could attack Sakura.  

Sakura was surprised to see Kisame fall, but she was more surprised to see Naruto standing in front of her.

“How did you get here?”  Sakura asked Naruto.

“Sakura, I’ll explain to you later, but right now, I need to go help out Kakashi sensei.  Please heal Sai and meet us back.”  Naruto explained to Sakura and disappeared suddenly.

Naruto, being back in the space & time dimension, decided to look for Kakashi sensei.  He had difficult time finding where Kakashi sensei was.  He thought about it deeply and saw very dim light.  He touched the light and saw Kakashi sensei fighting with Itachi.

*************************

Kakashi was exhausted.  His chakra was running low.  Somehow, he was surprised that Itachi hadn’t finished him off yet.

Itachi realized that Kakashi was out of chakra.  He needed to attack him one last time and he would be finished.

Itachi wanted to activate his Mangekeyou Sharingan and as he was about to send Kakashi to alter dimension, he sensed powerful chakra appeared in front of him.  Instead of using Mangekeyou Sharingan, he looked into the eye of person that appeared in front of him.

He realized that person that appeared in front of him was Naruto.  He sensed Kyuubi’s chakra, but he also sensed some other chakra in as well.

Itachi, not like what he had sensed, he stopped his attack and backed off.  Stopping his attacked had missed Naruto’s Futon Rasengan Shuriken.  Itachi decided that he would settle this battle later and suddenly flew away.

Naruto saw Itachi running away.  He wanted to go after him, but he knew that Kakashi sensei were more important to him.

“How did you get here so fast?  And where is Jaraiya?”  Kakashi asked Naruto, surprised at Naruto’s appearance.

“Kakashi sensei, I finally learned Hiraishin.  And Ero senin will join us later.”  Naruto explained to Kakashi.


----------



## HIROTOUZIMAKI (Mar 21, 2007)

cood twest to the story


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Mar 22, 2007)

HIROTOUZIMAKI said:


> cood twest to the story



I figure I would add special guest to this story before I complete the story.

I'm almost done with Chapter 18 and will post soon.


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Mar 22, 2007)

Here is Final Chapter in this fan fiction.

Chapter 18 

I hope you all have enjoyed my fan fiction.

Thank you for your comments and attention.


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 18_ 




Chapter 18

Sakura appeared with Sai and saw Kakashi sensei talking to Naruto.

“So are you going to tell us your story?”  Sakura asked Naruto.

“Before I start explain, we need to wait for one more person.”  Naruto told Sakura.

“I never thought I would get to see another person performing Hiraishin.”  Kakashi said loudly, still surprised at what Naruto had just learned.

After few hours has passed, Jaraiya joined the group.

“Naruto, next time you’re going to disappear like that, atleast let me know about it.”  Jaraiya told Naruto, somewhat angry at him for leaving him.

“Sorry Ero senin, I was able to activate Hiraishin and it just happened.”  Naruto apologized to Jariaya.

“So, what’s this Hiraishin I’m keep hearing about?”  Sai asked.

Hiraishin is a special jutsu that only Yondaime could perform, but obviously Naruto has learned it, better yet, activated his bloodline ablity.”  Jaraiya told Sai & Sakura.

“Bloodline limit?  You mean to tell me that Naruto is related to Yondaime?”  Sakura asked.

“Yes, to be more accurate, Naruto is Yondaime’s son.”  Jaraiya told Sakura & Sai.

“After my fight with Deidara, he told me that Itachi & Kisame had set a trap and you would be walking straight into their trap.  So we traveled fast as we could, but we knew it would be at least ½ day of travel.  My will to save you guys activated Hiraishin and that is the whole story.”  Naruto explained to the whole group.

“But how were you able to find us?”  Sakura asked

“Your kunai told me where you were.  That kunai I gave to you were filled with my chakra during my training.  I was able to sense my chakra and move to that spot.  It was finding Kakashi sensei’s location that was difficult.  I was only able to find it after realizing that Kakashi sensei always carried Icha Icha novel that I had given to him when I returned to Konoha.  It was very weak chakra, but it still had my chakra and allowed me to find him.”  Naruto explained to the group.

“Alright group, get a sleep, tomorrow morning, we’re heading back to Konoha.”  Kakashi told the group.

Sai & Sakura went to their own tent to get some sleep.

Kakashi & Jaraiya knew something else Naruto wanted to tell.  

“Alright Naruto, now that it’s only three of us, tell us what you really want to tell us.”  Kakashi told Naruto.

“Kakashi sensei, you know me too well.  Well, I will get straight to point.  Yondaime is still alive.”  Naruto told Jaraiya & Kakashi sensei.

“What do you mean he’s still alive?”  Jaraiya & Kakashi both asked simultaneously.

“Yondaime, I mean my dad is inside me.  When he sealed Kyuubi in me, it sealed him as well.  He have been near death after he performed the seal, but now he’s well and he’s alive and can communicate with me.”  Naruto explained to Jaraiy & Kakashi.

“Naruto, can you let Yondaime speak to us?”  Kakashi asked Naruto.

“Let me asked him.”  Naruto paused little.

“Glad to see you Kakashi & Jaraiya sensei.”  Yondaime greeted to his student & his sensei.

“Is that really you Yondaime?  After 14 years, I finally get to talk to you again?”  Kakashi had tears coming down from his eye.

“I can’t believe I’m talking to Yondaime again.”  Jaraiya was shocked as well.

“Sensei, it’s been such long time since I’ve talked to you.”  Kakashi said to Yondaime.  Even though it was body of Naruto, but to Kakashi, he knew it was Yondaime he was talking to.

“Kakashi, I want to thank you for watching over my son.  And master Jaraiya, I want to thank you as well.”  Yondaime said to Kakashi & Jaraiya.

“I can see that my request have been kept, Naruto is strong as ever and he has people he can call as ‘family’”  Yondaime was happy to see how much Naruto has grown and how much people have cared for him.

“Yondaime, when you had sealed Kyuubi inside your son, we were certain that you were dead, traded your life to seal Kyuubi away.  Please tell us what had happened.”  Jaraiya asked Yondaime, still curious how Yondaime was able to survive.

“Well, before I summoned Death God, I studied and read on that jutsu.  After days of researching, I found a loop hole in the jutsu.  If sealer seals the opponent inside his body, sealers & extracted opponent will spend eternal life in the stomach of Death God.  However, if sealer uses human container, sealer & extracted opponent will spend their lives inside the container’s stomach.  And I didn’t tell this loophole to anyone, fearing that they may look as Naruto as myself.  I hope this answers your questions.”  Yondaime answered.

“But why appear now?”  Kakashi asked once again.

“Well, I myself didn’t know how well the jutsu would work.  I certainly didn’t expect to be in coma.  When Jaraiya taught Rasengan to Naruto, it started to bring me back to life slowly and slowly waking me out of coma.  And when Naruto has completed his Futon Rasen Shuriken, it woke me up completely.  But I didn’t want to distract Naruto, so I watched his training.  And when he really needed my help, I showed him how he can activate his bloodline limit, Hiraishin.”  Yondaime answered Kakashi.

“I’m still weak right now and I can’t take over Naruto’s mind for long period of time, so I must get going and will return Naruto.  I will talk to you later my friends.”  Yondaime said goodbye to Kakashi & Jaraiya.

Kakashi & Jaraiya has tears in their eyes.

“Why is everyone crying all of sudden?”  Naruto asked.

“You mean you don’t remember the conversation you just had with us?”  Kakashi asked back.

“No, last thing I remember is that I let my dad take control and it felt like I had passed out or something.”  Naruto answered.

“Very interesting.”  Jaraiya thought to himself.

“OK, Naruto, go get some sleep.  We’re heading back to Konoha tomorrow morning.  I’ll stay guard tonight with Master Jaraiya.”  Kakashi told Naruto.

“OK then, good night.”  Naruto said as he headed into his tent.

****************

“Master Jaraiya, what are you thinking?”  Kakashi asked Jaraiya.

“I don’t know.  Some part of me is thinking that Naruto has become the strongest shinobi in the Konoha, but some part of me is thinking that Naruto will depend on Yondaime more and more and it wouldn’t be his power, it would be Yondaime’s power.  And that somehow saddens me.”  Jaraiya told Kakashi.

“I understand where you are coming from.  But I think Naruto wants to get to know his father more than anything.  I do agree with you that with learning of Hiraishin, Naruto is the strongest shinobi in Konoha.”  Kakashi told Jaraiya.

“Oh, he forgot to tell you, he perfected Futon Rasen Shuriken.”  Jaraiya told Kakashi.

“Perfected?  Do you mean he can release the jutsu from his hand?”  Kakashi asked.

“Yes, I saw him battle with Deidara and he launched Futon Rasen Shuriken and were able to control the direction of flight path.  It’s really amazing what that kid can do when he puts his mind in to it.”  Jaraiya complimented on Naruto’s determination to Kakashi.

“Yes, he really would make great Hokage and no one would be able to defeat him easily.”  Kakashi said to Jaraiya.

“One thing for sure, Naruto has become the next Konoha Yellow Flash.”  Kakashi & Jaraiya said to each other.



THE END


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Mar 23, 2007)

I may do continuation with different title.  I'm working on the ideas.

When I do, I will make sure to inform you all.


----------



## ~*~Uzumaki Naruto~*~ (Mar 23, 2007)

i like the ending, even though i wish you would have made the the story longer

I hope to read a new story from you soon


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Mar 25, 2007)

~*~Uzumaki Naruto~*~ said:


> i like the ending, even though i wish you would have made the the story longer
> 
> I hope to read a new story from you soon



Thank you for the compliment.

I'm currently working on the next story.  I think it will most likely be the continuation of this story.


----------



## bx510 (Mar 27, 2007)

Bravo! I hope you do another fan fic!


----------



## AznEnigma69 (Mar 27, 2007)

very nice ending but i would love it if you didn't included the yondaime taking over naruto mind!! Kinda throw me off though...


----------



## HIROTOUZIMAKI (Mar 27, 2007)

why did you have to end it with a cliffhanger


----------



## HK-47 (Mar 27, 2007)

This is the Best Freakin' Fanfic I've ever read!!! +rep for you!


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Mar 27, 2007)

AznEnigma69 said:


> very nice ending but i would love it if you didn't included the yondaime taking over naruto mind!! Kinda throw me off though...



Naruto understood that Kakashi & Jaraiya wanted to talk to Yondaime.  And since Yondaime is his father, he has nothing to fear, unlike Kyuubi.


----------



## Stevenuchiha (Mar 31, 2007)

tell me the second u continue the story it is the best


----------



## JayG (Mar 31, 2007)

~*~Uzumaki Naruto~*~ said:


> i like the ending, even though i wish you would have made the the story longer
> 
> I hope to read a new story from you soon



Agree, it felt like you rushed the end to finish the story.


----------



## Stevenuchiha (Mar 31, 2007)

go to Darkfireze.proboards46.com if you like naruto


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Apr 2, 2007)

JayG said:


> Agree, it felt like you rushed the end to finish the story.



I know where you guys are coming from.  And I wanted to close this fan fic before I leave you guys with chapter and not posting for long time.

It will be a while for me to post my next story.  I'm currently brainstorming and will have to type it all out and see how far I get.

but I will inform you guys if I do post the new fan fic.


----------



## Ragnekhav07 (Jan 24, 2008)

this is just one of my many theories but you dont have to believe it but it is just an opinion
Everybody knows that Naruto will never betray Konoha nor will he abandon his friends.  But what if he had a power inside far greater than the Kyuubi.  A really strong power similar to Super Saiyan but greater, and i dont mean his hair turns into spikes and glows yellow.  I mean like a power that has phases like a super saiyan.  A lot of people heard that Naruto will lose his memory and be manipulated.  What if the first phase of this power would cause naruto so much pain.  This would be his power, his chosen one power similar to Aang's Avatar power.  Like if some of you watched the last episode of Avatar Season 2 called The Crossroads of Destiny and remember when Aang was about to give up his love for Katara and his friends to achieve this great Avatar power.  What if Naruto was in so much pain fighting members of the akatsuki and maybe lets say(this is another example) they were about to strike Sakura and murder her and Naruto doesn't want Kyuubi to take-over and he starts manipulating him that she will die because he is so weak that a part of his Destined child power gives him a lot of strength and massive chakra and he moves like Gohan did when he first became a Super Saiyan 2 maybe even faster and he will have an electrical field all over his body and he will kill the akatsuki member and then pass out after the power goes back into his body.  He will awake in a hospital with everyone around him and he wont know who everybody is.  He will forget his love for Sakura and she will feel so sad that he doesn't know who she is.   

Let me skip ahead to the other part of this suggestion.

Naruto will become manipulated by akatsuki after he goes to their hideout and pain will act like the Emperor from Star Wars: Revenge Of The Sith(another example) and he decides to join them.  So they fake narutos death be leaving his headband along with blood which would show the scene from Naruto Shippuden Movie trailer where they all stand by his grave and Sakura screams his name.  

One year later.......

Sakura keeps on feeling sad about Naruto's so-called death and she visits his fake grave everyday and cries because she loved him( im a NaruSaku fan   )  and meanwhile Naruto who is an Akatsuki is called by Pain to carry out a mission to capture a Jinchuuriki ( in my opinion this would be the last one to capture.  Naruto says"I understand " and all you could see are red eyes that look like this  ( the ones at the top, i believe those are Naruto's eyes.  

Meanwhile in Konoha...
Sakura is walking back home while Ino shows up and tells her to report to Tsunade-sama for an S-rank mission.  Naruto at this time is fighting the whole village ninja where the 8 tailed Jinchuuriki
Tsunde-sama gathers Sakura, Shikamaru's Team, and Gai's Team to help out this Jinchuuriki , she tells them that she has news of a new member of Akatsuki and she looks at Sakura who stares at her.  "This new member was said to be.... the murderer of Naruto-kun." Sakura's eyes widen. and they will be accompanied by Yamato and they depart, but hiding and listening to the conversation was Tobi and he disappears carrying the news 
At this time you see Naruto carrying the 8 tailed Jinchuuriki and starting to walk to the base.  Then you see the 2 teams, Sakura and Captain Yamato travalling to the village.  They travel for one day very close to Naruto.
Naruto come to contact with the rest of the Akatsuki(Zetsu, the woman i forgot her name, tobi, and Pain.  Pain approaches Naruto who face is shadowed and hidden under the Akatsuki hat.  Naruto bows down to Pain and hands over the Jinchuuriki to Tobi
but right when they hand over the Jinchuuriki, the Konoha huge squad appears with their eyes on Pain and the other Akatsuki members, but Sakura right away noticed that there was a new member standing the farthest away.  Tobi says' Oh look, puny Konoha members, shall i kill them.  Pain says' No help me deliver the Jinchuuriki to the base.  Zetsu,(girl's name), deal with these Konoha-nin and they dissappear. Yamato stares at the new member who starts leaving the area, "wait, dammit . Shikamaru says to Sakura and Yamato," Go after him, we'll stay behind and fight, man this is gonna be a drag.' Sakura nods and she and Captain Yamato go after Naruto(they dont know that he is him) and the fight starts with Shikamru's and Neji's team. Naruto keeps on running for a while , suddenly the sky was darkening red.  Sakura says to herself its so hot.Then suddenly they are in a fiery hell of many volcanoes going for miles. And they notice naruto still running, jumping off the magma rocks and jumping over a huge river of flowing lava(example: Mustafar in Star Wars 3 ROTS) then Yamato yells at Naruto"Stop!"Naruto stops. "Who are you?"Naruto doesn't answer."You are the one who killed Naruto Uzumaki."Who are you?"Naruto still doesn't answer.'I said who..... Yamato's eyes open. Sakura noticed first."Sasuke...kun." Sasuke stares from Sakura to the Akatsuki member, standing on a cliff. "So you are the one killed Naruto-kun?"Naruto was my enemy and you had no right to kill him."Naruto looks at Sasuke then turns and stares at a volcano. Sasuke jumps and lands 45 feet away from Sakura and Yamato. "Who are you?"Reveal yourself!"Naruto still doesn't answer Sasuke.  "Fine, guess I'll have to kill you!!"Just as Sasuke draws his weapon, Naruto barely punches Sasuke in the gut, knocks the air out of him and sends him flying towards the bottom of the cliff making a huge hole inside of it. Then as Naruto turns, he sees Sakura's fist fly at his head and he disappears in black smoke and appears at the same place where he originally stood. Sakura yells"Who are you, you bastard?"Why did you ki..Sakura breaks into tears.."Show yourself,you goddamn bastard!!"Sakura starts crying. Sasuke then appears all beat up and cut. Naruto then takes out his hand and reaches to take off his Akatsuki hat. He takes off his hat and holds it in his right hand and turns slowly turns around.  Captain Yamato's eyes widen and he remains speechless.  Sasuke's eyes widen and says"No, it can't be.  Sakura wipes her eyes and looks up, her eyes went from watery to terrified. Her eyes were wide open and you could see the reflection of Naruto in her eye." Nnnnn..arrrrrr..."her heart starts beating heavily and she drops, kneeling to the ground."Nnaaaarrutoo-...kun", her eyes start watering even more at the site of Naruto."Naruto!!!!"How could you?"She starts crying so much that her tears start pouring on the ground."How could you betray your village."Why, Nnnarutooo, why??!!"She falls on the ground crying with her hands covering her face.  Yamato looks at Naruto as if he saw Death itself. Suddenly Naruto turns to Sasuke because he felt Sasuke activate his sharingan."Naruto, you fool,"Now I have an even bigger urge to kill you...again.  This time no-one will be able to SAVE YOU NOW!!!!He charges at Naruto with his chidori. And there is a great battle between Naruto and Sasuke. Naruto wins.  Meanwhile there is a fight between the ninja nations and the 8 demons controlled by the rest of the Akatsuki. They?re powers are inside of Pain making him invincible. But then Sakura tries to tell Naruto that the Akatsuki is using him. And Naruto is then fights Pain and is beating him and finally Pain releases a little energy beam at Naruto. But at the last second, Sakura jumps in front of Naruto and the beam goes near the side of her heart. She falls on Naruto with blood coming out. Naruto looks at her while she says that she loves him (NaruSaku fan X) and Naruto remembers all those times he had with her and Sasuke. Sasuke was now being healed by Ino after the battle with Naruto. Sakura is just about to kiss Naruto but she falls back, motionless. Naruto stares at Sakura, his eyes become watery. ?Why??? Naruto stands up on his feet.  Suddenly inside of him, Kyuubi wakes up. ?What is the chakra??It is so strong?.!  Suddenly many gates inside of Naruto open except Kyuubi?s gate.  ?This boy,   he is?..!!? Crystal white chakra starts coming out of Naruto, who is in a stance gathering it.


----------



## Ragnekhav07 (Jan 24, 2008)

Continuation.................

Pain looks at him” White chakra??!! That’s impossible!! The chakra starts twirling around Naruto forming a white Rasengan getting larger by the second.  Suddenly, the chakra starts lifting off the ground carrying Naruto with it.  The Clouds start twirling around in a circle.  The battle between ninja and demons paused while everyone felt enormous chakra and looking at a huge white chakra sphere.  Lightning starts firing from the clouds and the seas started to form huge waves.  The chakra sphere kept on growing larger and winds started to blow severely.  The volcanoes nearby started to erupt.  People from Konoha village start looking to the North where they see a little white sphere, and severe winds blowing and ripping off the trees from the ground.  All the people from all of the village kept looking at the sphere and had severe weather and lightning.  Tsunamis started to form on the  oceans and volcanoes exploded.  Ino looks at Sakura’s body and goes by it. “She’s alive!! But I’ll have to treat her or else she’ll die.” Medical ninja arrive and start treating her.  The sphere was enormous and Naruto kept on gathering more chakra. Everyone was terrified. Suddenly Naruto lifts his head with his eyes closed and he yells, “ SSSSSSaaaaaaaaakkkkkkkkkuuraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!”  The sphere explodes creating a light brighter than the heavens but harmless.  The flash was so strong and so bright that it reached all of the villages. Then it still kept on going covering ¾ of the Earth.  It was brighter than the sun.  And then everybody looks up along with Pain. Pain opens his eyes and is terrified for the first time in his life.  They all see Naruto floating and inside a light beam out of the whirlpool of clouds in the sky.  Lightning was flashing everywhere all over Naruto’s body. Naruto turns his head to Pain and opens his eyes which were glowing like Aang’s Avatar State.  Suddenly the ground was shaking and all of the volcanoes exploded and lightning roared.
To be continued(maybe)…………………………………………………………………….


----------

